# THE PHOTOGRAPHY THREAD



## Guest

Thought it would be good to have a thread going where people post some pics they have taken (Not TT pics)

I'm just getting into photography and it would be good to see some pics to learn from 

Here's a couple i took today whilst trying to learn how to use the camera, nothing special.










Random boats:


----------



## jdn

Here are a few of my recent ones:














































Like your boat shots - which camera?


----------



## Guest

Great pics  I'd love to do some HDR stuff, but i don't think i'll be able to get anything that good....

It's only a cheap bridge camera, a Fuji S1000FD

when i get a tripod sorted i'll try some HDR pics. Do you just use the HDR function in Photoshop, or are there better ones?


----------



## ResB

Nice...

I must pick the camera up again. Not touched it for a while....




























Got a boat one too


----------



## jdn

manphibian said:


> Great pics  I'd love to do some HDR stuff, but i don't think i'll be able to get anything that good....
> 
> It's only a cheap bridge camera, a Fuji S1000FD
> 
> when i get a tripod sorted i'll try some HDR pics. Do you just use the HDR function in Photoshop, or are there better ones?


The third and fifth pics are HDR produced with Photomatix then some tweaks in Photoshop Elements. The first and fourth pics are single RAW shots with minor tweaks, the second B&W image has had some burning and Lucis adjustments in Elements.


----------



## jammyd

The pictures are great, I will have to get out a bit more and start taking a few

Dont you think this picture is mildly ironic ?


----------



## jdn

jammyd said:


> The pictures are great, I will have to get out a bit more and start taking a few
> 
> Dont you think this picture is mildly ironic ?


More than mildly - and all the better for it.


----------



## Guest

Went to the zoo today 

Aplogies for the picture overload!!!! I have millions more :laugh:
(No editing at all yet, except for re-size.- as you can probably tell)









































































How cool is this guy?:


----------



## jdn

Excellent shots - the first two are stunning.

Do you have a Flickr thread (see my sig link) to show them off in ?


----------



## Guest

Thanks 

No, i'll set one up


----------



## 26ash_tt

nice idea manphibian will be good to see something a little different


----------



## Leon

One at our Track Day!


----------



## jdn

26ash_tt said:


> nice idea manphibian will be good to see something a little different


Some crackers there, love the penguin shot.


----------



## 26ash_tt

cheers jdn the penguins were cool you could just sit in the sand while they ran round you :lol:

couple others


----------



## moley

26ash_tt said:


>


Wow, love this one - very minimilist - would be a great as a large poster on the wall.

Moley


----------



## 26ash_tt

funny you should say that moley i've got it sitting above my fire on framed canvas


----------



## bec21tt

You're all experts!!! So................can any of you help me???

Took a hasty picture yesterday but its a bit blurred, do any of you have the technology to un-blur it??? PM me if poss!!!
Thanks!


----------



## jdn

Depends how blurred but I wouldn't be too hopeful. While you can apply sharpening to crisp up an image it won't save more than a trace of blur.

By all means post it up or PM me and we can have a go...


----------



## jammyd

Here are some nice ones from my collection


----------



## T7 BNW

I have recently got in to this whole photography thing. Spent a couple of hundred quid and bought a sony DSC H50. I can only seem to manage to take good shots of cars!

Havent really taken it anywhere yet other than the car tour, but have really started to appreciate a good photo since starting! Your photos are all amazing, and have really inspired me to get out there and take one!


----------



## Guest

Took this last night at Syndicate nightclub with my phone.
Not edited in any way, except to resize.

Really like it for some reason


----------



## jammyd

manphibian said:


> Took this last night at Syndicate nightclub with my phone.
> Not edited in any way, except to resize.
> 
> Really like it for some reason


You seemed to catch the background light just right... sometimes the simplest of shots are the best...


----------



## jdn

Not had much time to get out lately but managed to grab a couple of shots from the shed of all places:


----------



## jonah

Have these photo's had anything done to them or is this just the camera and settings and obviously the user ?
I'd love to be able to take semi decent photo's and have put a DSL camera on my list of things to buy this year, looking at a cannon or Nikon as they seem to get decent reviews and a good starting cameras, also my local uni runs a course in Photography which I'm also considering signing up for.

Jonah


----------



## TTgreeny

right,probs not worthy of postin up but they are takin we a cheapo sony cybershot lol
would love to own an half decent camera an really get into it 
neymind heres a few for ya  (with a little touch of ps)
my old g60


----------



## Guest

MADE My FIRST EVER HDR SHOT :lol:

Downloaded Photomatix and it's sooooooo much better than Photoshop's HDR function, which doesn't seem to work :/

It's a rubbish pic, just my back garden, used 8 pics:









Can't wait to try it with my car 

Oh, and i know i need to cut the hedge


----------



## jdn

Cool - you're right, photomatix is vastly superior to the PS version but can produce very overcooked HDR if pushed.

One tip - a tripod is really a must if you want crisp HDR - there is an align function in photomatix but even slight movements lead to slight blurring.

Both my shed shots are HDR processed from 7 exposures.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, looking forward to experimenting with it now 

Greeny, i love the blue Whitby beach shot 8)


----------



## sonicmonkey

Thought I'd add a few:


----------



## jdn

Nice, especially the bridge - great composition.


----------



## head_ed

Sonic, I took a very similar picture at Monterey Aquarium - cool shot 

Is that the Mojave desert too?


----------



## sonicmonkey

head_ed said:


> Sonic, I took a very similar picture at Monterey Aquarium - cool shot
> 
> Is that the Mojave desert too?


Must have been the same jelly fish as that too was taken at the Monterey Aquarium - small world!

Yep that is the Mojave desert in between Grand Canynon and the Hoover Dam. Did a bit of a driving holiday last year, starting off in Las Vegas (somewhere I never really _wanted_ to visit but glad I did) - to Grand Canyon - back to LV - then Southern Cali all the way up Highway One to San Fran. Great experience.


----------



## sonicmonkey

jdn said:


> Nice, especially the bridge - great composition.


Cheers chap. That's not fog over the Golden Gate Bridge - most of Big Sur was on fire at the time that pic was taken!


----------



## head_ed

sonicmonkey said:


> Did a bit of a driving holiday last year, starting off in Las Vegas (somewhere I never really _wanted_ to visit but glad I did)


I was exactly the same, but Vegas was great! The 7 hour drive across the Mojave isn't something I'll be in a rush to repeat though. My cousin was doing the trip from his house in Fresno last week & broke down halfway across - waiting in that sort of temperature for a tow truck couldn't have been much fun


----------



## Spandex

Just got a DSLR to learn how to use a proper camera... These were taken on my old point and shoot:


















Not sure why, but they look a lot less washed out in PS and iPhoto than they do in my browser... Dunno if it's the same in every browser.


----------



## jdn

Just to annoy Kell...

Here is one I took yesterday at a local museum:


----------



## jdn

And one of a very old church in the heart of Leicester:


----------



## T7 BNW

jdn said:


> Just to annoy Kell...
> 
> Here is one I took yesterday at a local museum:


That effect is just awesome! Could you tell me a bit more about how to achieve it?

I have wiki'd this magical "HDR" you talk about but still dont really get how you achieve that effect..

I know Luke had a go, but i didnt really see the same effect in his photo that you have in yours! (no offence Luke)


----------



## rustyintegrale

Ben...

http://www.photoshopsupport.com/photosh ... index.html


----------



## Guest

The HDR function on CS3 is absolute crap!

You need to get hold of Photomatix. Easy enough to find a torrent (i believe) :wink:


----------



## jaqcom

Hi Folks,
If anyone is interested have a look at my site http://www.jaq.net 
I work as commercial photographer but post few images on pbase. and this one may make you grin.......David
http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/image/112184270

Thanks Luke !!  :roll:


----------



## Guest

jaqcom said:


> Hi Folks,
> If anyone is interested have a look at my site http://www.jaq.net
> I work as commercial photographer but post few images on pbase. and this one may make you grin.......David
> http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/image/112184270


Hmmm, i'm a fan of your work already 

http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/image/78632793


----------



## T7 BNW

jdn said:


> Here are a few of my recent ones:


I thought i had seen this image before..... Have you posted this anywhere else?

Maybe i am getting confused with this shot ...


----------



## jdn

It's on my Flickr page (click my sig).

T7BNW:

High Dynamic Range is a way of trying to replicate more of the tonal variation we see - most pics over- or under-expose part of a scene. For example the sky around a building is often mainly white whereas in reality it was a subtle variation of shades but these are lost when the pic is correctly exposed for the builiding.

To regain some of this detail you need to take more than one photo of the same scene - a normal exposure (0ev) and at least one over-exposed (+1ev) and one under-exposed (-1ev) shots. Exactly how you do this depends on the camera but at it's simplest the shutter is open for longer on the over exposed version and obviously a shorter perior for the under-exposed version. I started using a Sony cybershot and had to alter the EV value manually (buried in a menu somewhere one most digital cameras).

Once you have three or more shots of the same scene you need some software to blend them together and recover the lost tonal details. Photoshop can do this but is not too good. Photomatix is the king (also some nice walk throughs on their website over at hdrsoft.com) and the one I use. You can vary a lot of settings to achieve a subtle or very over-done HDR image, but they do still need some work to finish them off.

An alternative is to manually blend the exposures yourself using layers in photoshop - bring in the sky from the under-exposed shot for example but this takes a long time and does not have the same contrast boost as tonemapping.

Given you are merging three or more pics it is vital they are all aligned and static as any motion will cause blurring - hence most HDR pics are of static objects. You can get round this by wokring with a single RAW photo and adjusting this to create multiple exposure equivalents but the results are not as good. Using a tripod is really helpful as the over-exposed shot will be more than a hand-held can handle except on a very bright day.

It's fun, and I like it, but not to everyone's tastes, but then which aspect of photography / digital manipulation are univerally liked?

I'll post up the plain version of this shot so youy can appreciate the differences..


----------



## jdn

Here is the 0ev version:


----------



## head_ed

Here is a shot that I took of the Cardiff skyline last night.

It is 6 pictures stitched together, on a 30 second exposure taken with my Canon 450D. I am blowing the original print up for a an MDF board to hang in my house, but it measures 1800x600mm & the file is over 1Gb - so you can't see too much detail on the shrunk version here - but trust me it looks good 










Mart.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Looks great Mart!

I have one I shot of San Francisco from Alcatraz. It stretches from the Oakland Bridge across the bay to the Golden Gate.

Mine is from over ten years ago though and is lots of standard photographic prints stuck together. It's hanging in our kitchen!

Cheers

rich


----------



## head_ed

Cheers Rich!

I have another one in my office that my best mate gave me as a thank you for being his best man.

I took a bunch of shots when we went to Lake Tahoe in 1994 & he scanned them all in & printed me off a pic & had it framed - no where near as perfect as the DSLR stuff these days, but still cool.


----------



## Kell

jdn said:


> Just to annoy Kell...


???

Why would it annoy me?


----------



## sonicmonkey

Kell said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to annoy Kell...
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Why would it annoy me?
Click to expand...

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=140589


----------



## jdn

head_ed said:


> Here is a shot that I took of the Cardiff skyline last night.
> 
> It is 6 pictures stitched together, on a 30 second exposure taken with my Canon 450D. I am blowing the original print up for a an MDF board to hang in my house, but it measures 1800x600mm & the file is over 1Gb - so you can't see too much detail on the shrunk version here - but trust me it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mart.


Cool - bet it does look spectacular full size.


----------



## jdn

Here is another (HDR) shot from Barcelona:



Click to see some info and more details.


----------



## Dash

This HDR stuff is stunning - I've got to give it a try... just need a better camera :?


----------



## Guest

Took a couple at the beach near me today


----------



## WozzaTT

manphibian said:


> Took a couple at the beach near me today


Superb 8)


----------



## Guest

Cheers Wozza


----------



## ian222

I forget where i saw it but how do you get a picture where the subject is in colour but everything else is in b&w?? Is that done by the camera or the photo programme on the comp?


----------



## head_ed

That will be done in the computer, photoshop or similar.


----------



## head_ed

I went camping with some friends last night & took these shots. Both are straight from the camera with no re-touching at all.

The Camp Site:










My friend Silas, a frustrated rock star!










Both images were on a 30 second exposure, Silas just had another friend behind him 'painting' him in with a torch


----------



## Guest

Clever 8)

took this in a club in Ibiza, not edited.


----------



## sonicmonkey

head_ed said:


> My friend Silas, a frustrated rock star!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both images were on a 30 second exposure, Silas just had another friend behind him 'painting' him in with a torch


Superb shot. Must try that trick


----------



## Dash

My brother was behind the camera on this one. Had a fun evening of playing with exposures and torches, but this was by far the best photo:









_For those still wondering - they are fluorescent light tubes stuck in the ground under electricity pylons. The field generated by the overhead cables is sufficient to light them up._


----------



## head_ed

I took some photos at a Super Furry Animals gig in Cardiff for the promoters last night - whilst I have some full on 'performance' shots, I really like this one


----------



## jdn

head_ed said:


> I took some photos at a Super Furry Animals gig in Cardiff for the promoters last night - whilst I have some full on 'performance' shots, I really like this one


Wow - that's a very difficult shot to pull off - keeping the silhouette so crips despite the low light. What camera?


----------



## head_ed

I shot it on a Canon 450D using a 300mm lens, which was right at the end of the barrel.

I took it across the pit from an unoccupied DJ booth, not ideal conditions but I was moving positions when the lighting went to this really cool state so I used my tripod as a monopod to give me some stability.

Glad you like


----------



## jdn

Church in Barcelona.


----------



## head_ed

8) Nice


----------



## jaqcom

Not a great shot , but thought may be of 'interest'.............. This happened just outside our house, two occupants, no injury but after demolishing my hedge,telephone pole and fence NOT one airbag went off ! :evil: 
Joy , my other half [smiley=bigcry.gif] ran up to help,head in hands fearing the worse...........I followed (on crutches but still with camera).
Link to rest of pics........ http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/s3rta


----------



## seasurfer

head_ed said:


> I took some photos at a Super Furry Animals gig in Cardiff for the promoters last night - whilst I have some full on 'performance' shots, I really like this one


Brilliant Shot - really like that, its so different and clever

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, here are a couple of my efforts with a fuji

Seasurfer


----------



## Hilly10

A nice sunset while on holiday in Aruba

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg29 ... C_2736.jpg


----------



## Hev

Hope you don't mind a girlie joining in.......

I really like these for some reason - can't really explain why.....took the 3 of them whilst on honeymoon in Jamaica 8)




























Hev x


----------



## jaqcom

Hev said:


> Hope you don't mind a girlie joining in.......
> 
> I really like these for some reason - can't really explain why.....took the 3 of them whilst on honeymoon in Jamaica 8)
> 
> Hev x


Hmmmm............. Time for camera's !! :roll: :roll:  :mrgreen:

(Good lighting though...... :wink: )


----------



## Guest

Day at the beach today, gorgeous weather.

Plenty of wood


----------



## Hark

manphibian said:


> Day at the beach today, gorgeous weather.
> 
> Plenty of wood


Exscuse my ignorance but do you have to PS to get these effects or what? I not how do you get those colours?


----------



## Guest

It's called HDR

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging

Basically combining different exposures into one image. Used PS to create the exposures -2.5 and +2.5 from the original, then combined them using photomatix

HTH


----------



## head_ed

Nice pics 

I wanted to get out with the camera over the weekend but it was spent doing stuff on the house


----------



## jdn

See my explanation on page 3 of HDR and how to do it.

Here are three recent shots of mine:


























Only two are HDR! :wink:


----------



## Guest

just walked down to the sea and took this, no editing, not the best photo in the world but nice enough


----------



## skytek

Wow! Some really nice photos here. I really like the HDR ones.

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## skytek

Dash said:


> My brother was behind the camera on this one. Had a fun evening of playing with exposures and torches, but this was by far the best photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For those still wondering - they are fluorescent light tubes stuck in the ground under electricity pylons. The field generated by the overhead cables is sufficient to light them up._


Who stuck the tubes in the ground to begin with? There are quite a few!


----------



## jdn

skytek said:


> Wow! Some really nice photos here. I really like the HDR ones.
> 
> Here's a few of mine.


Some excellent ones in there - particularly the boat, and the kitten. Great work.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nobody copy the photies from this morning?


----------



## Kell

OK - so I've been impressed with the HDR shots and remembered several I took last year while trying to take a shot of a restaurant at dusk. I tried underexposing and overexposing to try and get teh right level (not with a mind for HDR later).

So I downloaded Photomatix and it took my five shots as follows:










































ANd it gave me this.










Which, to be honest, I'm pretty happy with except for the water mark. Did you buy the programme outright?


----------



## Guest

torrents are your friend


----------



## Kell

manphibian said:


> torrents are your friend


I'm afraid I don't know what that means.


----------



## WozzaTT

Kell said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> torrents are your friend
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I don't know what that means.
Click to expand...

Download a full 'free' version from a torrent site. He said it, not me!!


----------



## Guest

i just said they were your friend!

I had no idea that's what they are used for 

:lol:


----------



## Kell

Assuming I wanted to avoid stumbling accross just such a place...does anyone have a link to the place I should avoid?


----------



## jdn

Kell said:


> OK - so I've been impressed with the HDR shots and remembered several I took last year while trying to take a shot of a restaurant at dusk. I tried underexposing and overexposing to try and get teh right level (not with a mind for HDR later).
> 
> So I downloaded Photomatix and it took my five shots as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good first effort - it loses some crispness as the long exposure shot is blurred - can only really be overcome with a tripod instantly transforming you into a photography nerd.
> 
> Play with the demo version, if you think you might do more then buy the program. There are some discount codes around.
> ANd it gave me this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, to be honest, I'm pretty happy with except for the water mark. Did you buy the programme outright?


----------



## Kell

jdn said:


> [Good first effort - it loses some crispness as the long exposure shot is blurred - can only really be overcome with a tripod instantly transforming you into a photography nerd.
> 
> Play with the demo version, if you think you might do more then buy the program. There are some discount codes around.


While I didn't use a tripod, the camera was placed on one of the post for the jetty, so it should have been rock solid.


----------



## jdn

Well, the overexposed version shows it was not rock solid - this is one of the main limitations of HDR.

You don't have to use multiple exposures - if your camera can export RAW files then you can use one file to create multiple exposures and a pseudo-HDR. Photomatix will do this from one RAW automatically. The results aren't as good as proper multi-exposure HDR, but can ve pretty good. Here is an example:


----------



## matteeee




----------



## KenTT

Love this shot, the BG just a little busy but the colours are wonderful:



ResB said:


> Nice...
> 
> I must pick the camera up again. Not touched it for a while....
> 
> Got a boat one too


----------



## KenTT

A few random shots from me, click them to view the normal size:


----------



## skytek

Nice clear pics Ken. Is that your cat? British Shorthair isn't it? I always wanted one but some cats make me sneeze while others don't. My girlfriend has an asian tabby which is brautiful and very dosile.


----------



## KenTT

skytek said:


> Nice clear pics Ken. Is that your cat? British Shorthair isn't it? I always wanted one but some cats make me sneeze while others don't. My girlfriend has an asian tabby which is brautiful and very dosile.


Hi Skytek

Yes, my wife has 4 of them, here is Co-Co:









She follows me around like shadow, but they are all very friendly.


----------



## Guest

Took the gf's dog Diesel to the beach


----------



## KenTT

manphibian said:


> Took the gf's dog Diesel to the beach


There was me thinking Diesel and water don't mix :wink:

Few more random shots from me:
click for bigger pic




































Lastly a couple of strobe shots:


----------



## jdn

KenTT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the gf's dog Diesel to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> There was me thinking Diesel and water don't mix :wink:
> 
> Few more random shots from me:
> click for bigger pic
Click to expand...

Exceptional.


----------



## skiwhiz

Quick question, bought an slr digi camera finally and now shooting in raw but the saved file is darker than the jpeg file is this the norm ?
and if so can some one explain please.


----------



## KenTT

jdn said:


> Exceptional.


Thanks jdn, I'll post another shot of "Mouse" later for a quick cuteness test :wink:



skiwhiz said:


> Quick question, bought an slr digi camera finally and now shooting in raw but the saved file is darker than the jpeg file is this the norm ?
> and if so can some one explain please.


RAW file have not been processed in anyway but "jpg" file have been processed in camera ( colour, brightness etc)and reduced to 8 bits of information and then compressed.


----------



## jonah

jdn said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the gf's dog Diesel to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> There was me thinking Diesel and water don't mix :wink:
> 
> Few more random shots from me:
> click for bigger pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exceptional.
Click to expand...

Fancy selling your cat, If not what breed is it?


----------



## Kell

The old photo I posted, but redone in Photomatrix.

Plus some others I took with the intention of doing something when I got back. THe only problem was, with no tripod, I was limited to subject matter by where a handy wall was.


----------



## KenTT

jonah said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was me thinking Diesel and water don't mix :wink:
> 
> Few more random shots from me:
> click for bigger pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exceptional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fancy selling your cat, If not what breed is it?
Click to expand...

Hi Jonah

My wife would never part with "Mouse". He was a very small rescue kitten that she hand reared from only a few weeks old. I believe he is part "Snowshoe". here's a pics shortly after he first came to us:










Finally, My daughter and mouse:


----------



## rcmorgan

Thats spooky! My dog Bo is ths spitting image of Diesel including collar!


----------



## Guest

rcmorgan said:


> Thats spooky! My dog Bo is ths spitting image of Diesel including collar!


 feel free to copy the photos then :lol:


----------



## rcmorgan

There you go!
View attachment 1
View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## Guest

:lol: They are quite similar aren't they!


----------



## lovemyTT

ok, I'm a complete novice when its come to photography but I do need some help from you guys - I need to know how too mess about with the pictures i've taken with my sony t300 cyber-shot ie make the background black & white whilst keeping the main focus in colour. And all things like that. 
Do I need special software?

HDR wwhhoooooossssss over my head, it looks awesome!!!!!! 
Could anybody recommend a good beginners HDR camera


----------



## head_ed

You'll need a programme like Photoshop or similar to achieve the effect you're after, I think the cut down version (Elements?) can do it too.

As for a beginners camera - it totally depends on what you're looking for. You can go for something like a Panasonic Lumix, which will fit in your pocket but still take great shots - or you can go for something like a Canon 350/450/500d, which gives you great shots on full auto mode, but will allow you to grow into the camera when your skills increase.

HTH,

Mart.


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, the Fuji Finepix is a great camera and not too expensive either, they have come down in price alot now. I have the S5600 and the S9000 - both excellent for any inexperienced or experienced shooter.

Seasurfer


----------



## KenTT

A few from today (Fri @ Silverstone Classic):


----------



## TTCool

KenTT said:


> A few from today (Fri @ Silverstone Classic):


Hi Ken

How are you keeping? I can't see the pics at the moment but I'm sure they are your usual high standard.

Joe


----------



## TTCool

Now I can see them...and I was right.

Keep up the good work.

Regards from Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool

John-H will love this one 8)

http://www.kentt.f2s.com/Misc/silverstone/7H2Q4212.jpg

Joe


----------



## KenTT

TTCool said:


> Now I can see them...and I was right.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Regards from Joe & Judy


Thanks Joe 

I'm doing OK at the moment thanks, I hope you are both OK too, pass my kind regards on to Judy.

I'm not sure why the pictures don't always show first time :? I came away a little early as it got wetter as the day progressed.


----------



## Blu-iTT

A few of my favourite holiday snaps - its the light thats great not my photography. 8)


----------



## Guest

Wow i'm bored today :lol:


----------



## roddy

manphibian said:


> Wow i'm bored today :lol:


bored ???? FI in a minute,,, bikes from donington at three,, and tour de france live from paris,,, you are not easy to please !!!!.. :? :?


----------



## Guest

Ha! Yeah i suppose. I just hate sitting on my arse all day at the weekend. Damn rain!


----------



## Guest




----------



## NaughTTy

KenTT said:


> A few from today (Fri @ Silverstone Classic):


Damn - Can't believe I missed it this year. Was all geared to up to make sure I got there again but been away for a few days and completely forgot it was this weekend :-(

Hope you had a good day Ken, despite the weather. 

A few I took at the weekend. Nowt special but was quite pleased with them. Completely untouched apart from a bit of cropping on the last one:


----------



## beeyondGTR

sunset at the house my land on left side runs down the road for about 500 feet.  

I thought this was a nice setting............

have a good day......


----------



## jdn

Nice shots.

Here is one from my recent Welsh holiday.


----------



## Munchkinfairy

Jees, some fantastic pictures on here, OMG!!! I have just bought a Nikon D40X, as I am just starting out, but think I will be miles off getting anything like these for some time, or ever. Think I may need some accessories too. Ummm, decisions, decisions, spend on camera or TT??? :?


----------



## Guest

Munchkinfairy said:


> Jees, some fantastic pictures on here, OMG!!! I have just bought a Nikon D40X, as I am just starting out, but think I will be miles off getting anything like these for some time, or ever. Think I may need some accessories too. Ummm, decisions, decisions, spend on camera or TT??? :?


Wish i had a decent camera


----------



## Munchkinfairy

manphibian said:


> Munchkinfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jees, some fantastic pictures on here, OMG!!! I have just bought a Nikon D40X, as I am just starting out, but think I will be miles off getting anything like these for some time, or ever. Think I may need some accessories too. Ummm, decisions, decisions, spend on camera or TT??? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i had a decent camera
Click to expand...

Just had a look at your Flickr - and you say you wished you had a decent camera!?  You must just have the eye for it then, as the pics are great!


----------



## Guest

Munchkinfairy said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkinfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jees, some fantastic pictures on here, OMG!!! I have just bought a Nikon D40X, as I am just starting out, but think I will be miles off getting anything like these for some time, or ever. Think I may need some accessories too. Ummm, decisions, decisions, spend on camera or TT??? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i had a decent camera
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just had a look at your Flickr - and you say you wished you had a decent camera!?  You must just have the eye for it then, as the pics are great!
Click to expand...

aww thanks  It's ok for a digicamera, but there's just not a lot i can do without an SLR.

Maybe after i've paid for my holiday


----------



## KevtoTTy

A couple from my garden (!)


----------



## NaughTTy

Munchkinfairy said:


> Jees, some fantastic pictures on here, OMG!!! I have just bought a Nikon D40X, as I am just starting out, but think I will be miles off getting anything like these for some time, or ever. Think I may need some accessories too. Ummm, decisions, decisions, spend on camera or TT??? :?


Same as my camera - with no accessories as yet! But then my pics above don't come close to some of the others on here IMO! Must practice more.


----------



## jdn

KevtoTTy said:


> A couple from my garden (!)


Wow. Amazing shots - do you live next to a nature reserve??


----------



## KevtoTTy

jdn said:


> Wow. Amazing shots - do you live next to a nature reserve??


Cheers mate, no, not unless East Croydon has been re-classified as one LOL!!!


----------



## head_ed

jdn said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> Here is one from my recent Welsh holiday.


My old apartment's balcony used to look out on to that ship


----------



## KenTT

KevtoTTy said:


> A couple from my garden (!)


Two very nice captures, well done. The first shots is a stunner.


----------



## KevtoTTy

KenTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple from my garden (!)
> 
> 
> 
> Two very nice captures, well done. The first shots is a stunner.
Click to expand...

Cheers Ken

(This section is becoming more rewarding than anything TT related :lol: )


----------



## jdn




----------



## KevtoTTy

jdn said:


>


Spooky sky!

Excellent shot

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy

Peru 2007 Grab Shot (no one seems to like this except me!):


----------



## Guest

interesting shot!

that's how i see everything when i roll out of a club at 6am :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

manphibian said:


> interesting shot!
> 
> that's how i see everything when i roll out of a club at 6am :lol:


What lots of small women with wheel barrows???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hey, it's blackpool! If that was the strangest thing i'd seen on a night out i'd be happy :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR

just a cute pic.


----------



## beeyondGTR

different... :?


----------



## Guest

Boats


----------



## jdn

KevtoTTy said:


> Peru 2007 Grab Shot (no one seems to like this except me!):


I like it - quite a reportage feel and 'dynamic'


----------



## beeyondGTR

My son took this in three pictures and put together....








Picture of Bridge in Jacksonville, FL USA








Passing shoot when he was on his way to photo a wedding.....

My son does part time weddings, photo, models, kids ect.......


----------



## jdn




----------



## rustyintegrale

Is it me or is HDR getting a bit boring? It all looks a bit fried... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Guest

I think everybody has different ideas on what is attractive to look at, possibly a bit harsh to blanket call all HDR pictures 'a bit fried' :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> I think everybody has different ideas on what is attractive to look at, possibly a bit harsh to blanket call all HDR pictures 'a bit fried' :?


I'm not mate. But you can spot them a mile off. No amount of enhancement will beat a carefully composed image... :wink:

But then I'm oldskool... 8)


----------



## Guest

rustyintegrale said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everybody has different ideas on what is attractive to look at, possibly a bit harsh to blanket call all HDR pictures 'a bit fried' :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mate. But you can spot them a mile off. No amount of enhancement will beat a carefully composed image... :wink:
> 
> But then I'm oldskool... 8)
Click to expand...

I think you're supposed to be able to spot them. It's not cheating or anything, it's just a way of expressing yourself.

Every photographer uses processing software these days.

There's nothing wrong with enhancing an already 'carefully composed image'


----------



## jdn

rustyintegrale said:


> Is it me or is HDR getting a bit boring? It all looks a bit fried... :?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


All down to indvidual taste I guess. You are quite correct in that HDR only works on a good basic photo - the principle of 'silk purse out of a sow's ear'. Or, if you prefer, 'not being able to polish a turd'.

HDR can be soft, strong, way over the top, subtle, full of contrast, near life-like, near CGI like and of course plain crap. You'll find many of these on my photostream!

I deliberately chose to burn in this one to emphasise the clouds and sky given the arriving storm. Here is a more 'soft' HDR with different processing to emphasises the soft lighting inside the cathedral:










Given the flexibility and variation on offer I'd say far from boring.


----------



## Dash

The HDR stuff looks very computer-game. But considering the amount of games I play - I quite like it 

From tinkering around with the software, it seems that you can avoid the fake-look of a picture and just give it a good range.

View attachment 1


View attachment 2


----------



## KenTT

Here's a spontaneous shot from the other day:


----------



## KevtoTTy

KenTT said:


> Here's a spontaneous shot from the other day:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest

Spontaneous my arse, admit it..... you rammed that poor cat in there just for the picture :lol:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy

manphibian said:


> Spontaneous my arse, admit it..... you rammed that poor cat in there just for the picture :lol:
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I guess it must still be there - it's head looks so much much wider than the gap..... :lol:


----------



## KenTT

OK guys you got me, I'm going to have to saw the banister in two now :lol:


----------



## Hev

Was out with the camera at Dunnotar Castle, Stonehaven....only pic altered is the butterfly one (well apart from resizing them to post up!)....I hope you like them 














































Hev x


----------



## jaqcom

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everybody has different ideas on what is attractive to look at, possibly a bit harsh to blanket call all HDR pictures 'a bit fried' :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mate. But you can spot them a mile off. No amount of enhancement will beat a carefully composed image... :wink:
> 
> But then I'm oldskool... 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're supposed to be able to spot them. It's not cheating or anything, it's just a way of expressing yourself.
> 
> Every photographer uses processing software these days.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with enhancing an already 'carefully composed image'
Click to expand...

I don't................only in exceptional circs do I use anything other than exposure correction, working with RAW files I'm afraid I still shoot as if using film, (selectively) and try and capture reality ........ 8)

P.S. Love the cat.......... :roll: :roll:


----------



## KenTT

Nice shot David, I'm not sure Lilly would be so keen to meet Caesar though :lol:


----------



## HighTT

I completely agree with jaqcom; IMO I think the best use for photography is to capture a moment's reality that otherwise would be lost for ever.

But if you change virtually nothing jaqom, why do you feel the need to shoot RAW files :?:


----------



## jdn

HighTT said:


> I completely agree with jaqcom; IMO I think the best use for photography is to capture a moment's reality that otherwise would be lost for ever.
> 
> But if you change virtually nothing jaqom, why do you feel the need to shoot RAW files :?:


I can see where you are coming from, but even the best camera and lens set up do not capture the scene as your eye and brain interpret it, so it is not reality at all. Your eye is far better at adapting to ranges of light and contrast than any film or sensor. Sure, leaving photos as straight out of camera is more 'pure' and perhaps means even more emphasis is needed on composition and interest, but it isn't by default 'reality'.


----------



## beeyondGTR

Some shots of the place we picked out for my daughters wedding next summer it is going to be a little tough as she lives in hong kong and the wedding is in NC-US


----------



## HighTT

jdn said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with jaqcom; IMO I think the best use for photography is to capture a moment's reality that otherwise would be lost for ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where you are coming from, but even the best camera and lens set up do not capture the scene as your eye and brain interpret it, so it is not reality at all. Your eye is far better at adapting to ranges of light and contrast than any film or sensor. Sure, leaving photos as straight out of camera is more 'pure' and perhaps means even more emphasis is needed on composition and interest, but it isn't by default 'reality'.
Click to expand...

I put it badly ..... what I meant by 'reality' was just to use that 1/60th second to record a moment that otherwise would be lost for ever - without then producing something 'arty'.


----------



## 26ash_tt

HighTT said:


> But if you change virtually nothing jaqom, why do you feel the need to shoot RAW files


raw is the best setting to shoot from even if you change nothing in post production. the colour and tone range in raw is far greater than shooting in tiff or jpeg modes


----------



## beeyondGTR

That was a regular saw blade.....


----------



## Guest

you're weird :lol:


----------



## head_ed

Went to photograph the meteor storm last week & everything was clouded over, so just got some shots of the beach instead


----------



## KenTT

head_ed said:


> Went to photograph the meteor storm last week & everything was clouded over, so just got some shots of the beach instead


Ed, your horizon is at a slant :wink:


----------



## head_ed

No, the tide was coming in :roll:


----------



## Kell

head_ed said:


> No, the tide was coming in :roll:


Is your left leg longer than your right?


----------



## Hipflyguy

I wish I knew what I was doing...

Tofino, West coast Vancouver Island..:


----------



## KenTT

Hipflyguy said:


> _*I wish I knew what I was doing...*_
> 
> Tofino, West coast Vancouver Island..:


I would say you doing very well.

Nice shot


----------



## beeyondGTR

This is one of the cars I grew up with has electric windows, split windshield is a rag-top and in its time was better then a Cad or lincoln.............. The car stayed the same for two years they just said it was a new year.......


----------



## ecko2702

Think you got the wrong idea on the photography thread. I think its for amateur photography not random strange photos. To answer your question it looks like a Porsche 356


----------



## Guest

beeyondGTR said:


> This is one of the cars I grew up with has electric windows, split windshield is a rag-top and in its time was better then a Cad or lincoln.............. The car stayed the same for two years they just said it was a new year.......


 :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

ecko2702 said:


> Think you got the wrong idea on the photography thread. I think its for amateur photography not random strange photos. To answer your question it looks like a Porsche 356


Yay! It's not just me that was a bit non-plussed by some of them :lol:


----------



## TTCool

This is not technically brilliant but I think it captures the moment. Opportunities like this don't come often enough. Click to enlarge.










Hope you like it.

Joe


----------



## TTCool

...and this one...click to enlarge










Hope you like this one,too

Joe


----------



## HighTT

Joe - Are you sure that you didn't run the back end of that squirrel over on a Northumbrian rally stage :?:


----------



## TTCool

HighTT said:


> Joe - Are you sure that you didn't run the back end of that squirrel over on a Northumbrian rally stage :?:


 :lol: See what you mean. It looks that way when viewed the other way on. I had a split second to capture this so it may be slightly out of focus but acceptable.

Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## KenTT

TTCool said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe - Are you sure that you didn't run the back end of that squirrel over on a Northumbrian rally stage :?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: See what you mean. It looks that way when viewed the other way on. I had a split second to capture this so it may be slightly out of focus but acceptable.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Or he's found a knot hole 

Nice capture Joe


----------



## jdn

Couple of recent shots.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Like the second one , going next July ?


----------



## beeyondGTR

what do you see clouds are so cool............ 8) 
View attachment 1


View attachment 2


have a good day....... 8)


----------



## KenTT

beeyondGTR said:


> what do you see clouds are so cool............ 8)
> have a good day....... 8)


Not in this country, we see clouds all the time  . Would like to see a bit more blue sky.


----------



## beeyondGTR

A Tree did it make a noise when it fell?

L8R...... 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR

View attachment 1



Not done with back fender but getting close...... it is awesome.......￼ 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR

no problem for a TT..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Mate, no offence intended but.....

this thread is supposed to be for amateur photographers to show pictures THEY HAVE TAKEN, and are proud of.....

Not just random crap pictures from the internet.... :?


----------



## beeyondGTR

manphibian said:


> Mate, no offence intended but.....
> 
> this thread is supposed to be for amateur photographers to show pictures THEY HAVE TAKEN, and are proud of.....
> 
> Not just random crap pictures from the internet.... :?


ok got it no offense taken,,,,,,,,,


----------



## davidg




----------



## rustyintegrale

Well I still like this one...

Plus I pulled my back shooting it... :lol: Shot on the French cruise earlier this year...










Cheers

rich


----------



## forest

Here's a few from my visit to the Isle of Skye last week...









Kiltrock Waterfall









looking towards the Black Cuillins, I think!









and Eilean Donan Castle

Cheers

Iain


----------



## beeyondGTR

Love to drive this area......... 8)

the above post I am so jealous that is peaceful ........


----------



## SAJ77

Sunset / Cyprus


----------



## 26ash_tt

biker shot and a few pics from my travels


----------



## zorpas

Hi guys

i just love this thread, and it temps me to start on photography really..

I need your advice as you guys are experts, I am very close to get the Canon Powershot G10 camera, so I will apreciate any advice given

thanks


----------



## HighTT

zorpas said:


> I am very close to get the Canon Powershot G10 camera, so I will apreciate any advice given


The G11 has been announced http://www.dpreview.com/news/0908/09081908canong11.asp


----------



## Hilly10

A couple from our recent trip to France and Andorra

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg29 ... C_3226.jpg
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg29 ... C_3310.jpg


----------



## Andywarr

here is a few of mine, some race cars and some holiday pics.. also a piccy of my TTS

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DeanTT

Long time no post. Here's a few from me..


----------



## Guest

^^^ Awesome 8)


----------



## jdn

First class as always Dean.


----------



## NaughTTy

Show off :lol: :wink:


----------



## jdn

One from our recent holiday in Wales:


----------



## T7 BNW

By the way, i gave Dean full permission to post the pictures he took for me of my collection of cars and bike!  :roll:


----------



## beeyondGTR

View attachment 1


different night...........


----------



## Hilly10

beeyondGTR said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> different night...........


is that a scan


----------



## beeyondGTR

Hilly10 said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> different night...........
> 
> 
> 
> is that a scan
Click to expand...

No I took those about two nights ago I work on the car mainly in the night as it is cooler. I took more of them because it was a awesome moon lit (black) night.


----------



## KenTT

A few shots from the Silverstone air display.

Click for larger pic:


----------



## beeyondGTR

random pic nice color


----------



## Trev TT

Hi Guys
I wonder if anyone knows of some software that I can use to import picture files into a folder that have files with the same name, and the software just ads a file name extension to th new imported file.
I got my new iphone 1 hour before we left for holidays , so i didnt have time to upload all the old photo's to it, consequently i came home from holidays with a phone full of pics, i now have 150 pics with the same file name as 150 i already have on my computer they dont all seem to be in order, which means i have to search through and manually for each file and rename it, plus i cant upload the old pics to my phone for the same reason. any ideas are welcomed :roll:


----------



## Trev TT

KenTT said:


> A few shots from the Silverstone air display.
> 
> Click for larger pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :!: Out of interest what setup are you using to get these very high speed shots. thanks :!:


----------



## KenTT

Trev TT said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few shots from the Silverstone air display.
> 
> Click for larger pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :!: Out of interest what setup are you using to get these very high speed shots. thanks :!:
Click to expand...

Sorry about the lack of Exif details.

The details for that shot were:

File Name	7H2Q4813_1.CR2
Camera Model	Canon EOS-1D Mark III
Firmware	Firmware Version 1.2.3
Shooting Date/Time	29/08/2009 16:26:20
Shooting Mode	Shutter-Priority AE
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/320
Av( Aperture Value )	9.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
Exposure Compensation	+1
ISO Speed	200
Lens	EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Focal Length	400.0 mm
Image Size	3888x2592
Image Quality	RAW
White Balance Mode	Auto
AF Mode	AI Servo AF


----------



## HighTT

KenTT said:


> from the Silverstone air display.


Out of interest, what set-up are you using to be able to get higher than the 'planes and look down on them?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Beautiful pics. KenTT but with a camera like the 1D Mk3 I should hope so - megabucks...   

I don't suppose you'd let me have a copy of the RAW file of the Spitfire would you..? :roll: :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## KenTT

HighTT said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the Silverstone air display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, what set-up are you using to be able to get higher than the 'planes and look down on them?
Click to expand...

Hi Ian, it's an old photogs trick. Take along some really big step ladders :wink:



rustyintegrale said:


> Beautiful pics. KenTT but with a camera like the 1D Mk3 I should hope so - megabucks...
> 
> I don't suppose you'd let me have a copy of the RAW file of the Spitfire would you..? :roll: :wink:
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich


You have PM Rich.


----------



## 26ash_tt

great pics from the canon 1D  if only work would kick out the nikons and get some canon in


----------



## Hipflyguy

Just goes to prove that just cos everyone has a digital camera, doesn't make them a photographer...

Awesome.



DeanTT said:


> Long time no post. Here's a few from me..


----------



## ratty

I've been playing around with a little infrared photography:


----------



## lij48

here's one i got when the rain finally stopped........


----------



## DeanTT

A few from last week 

Both wrapped in matte. Silly, silly cars, mega quick and with a harder ride than anyhthing I've ever driven!


----------



## harryhead

Love the pics! The one with a bug is my favorite!!!!Very artistic!


----------



## Guest

San Antonio Bay in Ibiza last week


----------



## mcmoody

Now that does look familiar Luke! I fell asleep on the beach one morning (7am ish, near the boat)...was freezing ...woke up at about 11:30 am and was sweating in my tshirt...about 30 degrees! haha. Not a good idea.


----------



## Guest

:lol:

Did you haver a good time? Go to many of the clubs?


----------



## jdn

Love the composite panorama, nicely done.


----------



## TTrich

Wow, some amazing work here. Especially loving the HDR and going to give it a shot when I get home. Not a huge camera buff and have yet to take the leap to a proper DSLR, or even a 3/4 size DSLR. Was on holiday in Spain, visitid Giblraltar for Duty Free goodness and chickened out. Bought the Sony Cybershot DSC-H20. Would that suffice for some basic HDR stuff?

Anyway, here's a few shots I managed to take in the last 2 days of the holiday with the new camera.





































Some from Japan with my rubbish old 5mp compact.



















And a few from Australia with the same camera.




























Sorry for the big first post!

Rich.


----------



## Guest

Some nice shots there  Shows you don't need an expensive camera to take good shots  I'll get a DSLR when i can afford it, but i've just got a digi cam, if you download yourself a copy of photomatix you will be able to have a play with HDR


----------



## jbell

I took these with a Nikon Coolpix S7c on my way to Mongolia


----------



## TTrich

Some lovely colours on the mountains there. What you doing in Mongolia?!


----------



## roddy

jbell said:


> I took these with a Nikon Coolpix S7c on my way to Mongolia


Cant q place the mountains ,,but def recognise the first one !!!!


----------



## jbell

TTrich said:


> What you doing in Mongolia?!


Did the Mongol Rally http://mongolrally09.theadventurists.co ... ggertygobi

The Mountains are in Kazakstan


----------



## jdn

Here are two more - one HDR and one portrait.


----------



## TTCool

Taken at Nostell Priory: Not sure which I like the most: Click to enlarge


















Joe


----------



## beeyondGTR

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## mcmoody

A couple of photos taken with my new 450D


----------



## KenTT

TTCool said:


> Taken at Nostell Priory: Not sure which I like the most: Click to enlarge
> Joe


Hey Joe

I think the first one is the best of the two, just like the way the tree/branches frame the subject. One slight nit is the blown highlights in the BG.


----------



## TTCool

KenTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at Nostell Priory: Not sure which I like the most: Click to enlarge
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joe
> 
> I think the first one is the best of the two, just like the way the tree/branches frame the subject. One slight nit is the blown highlights in the BG.
Click to expand...

Hi Ken

Thanks for having a look. I only have a very modest camera, a Canon G2 (4 meg) from way back. How would I avoid the 'blown highlights in the background'? So far as I know, if I was to get that right some other parts of the picture would suffer. Any advice would be very much appreciated.

I tend to look for interesting shots. If the picture works technically, it's usually more good luck than good management :roll:

Cheers

Joe


----------



## zorpas

HI guys !

thought to post some pics I took with my new camera, its the Canon powershot G10

hope u like them 8) 








By foumo, shot with Canon PowerShot G10 at 2009-09-26









By foumo, shot with Canon PowerShot G10 at 2009-09-26









By foumo, shot with Canon PowerShot G10 at 2009-09-26









By foumo, shot with Canon PowerShot G10 at 2009-09-26


----------



## Guest

You need to re-size those.........


----------



## zorpas

Apologies if its too big

I just didnt know there is a max size, pls adv the apropriate size for pics so I can reupload

thanks and sorry again


----------



## KenTT

TTCool said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at Nostell Priory: Not sure which I like the most: Click to enlarge
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joe
> 
> I think the first one is the best of the two, just like the way the tree/branches frame the subject. One slight nit is the blown highlights in the BG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ken
> 
> Thanks for having a look. I only have a very modest camera, a Canon G2 (4 meg) from way back. How would I avoid the 'blown highlights in the background'? So far as I know, if I was to get that right some other parts of the picture would suffer. Any advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> I tend to look for interesting shots. If the picture works technically, it's usually more good luck than good management :roll:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Hi Joe
Its a little more difficult to avoid blown highlights with some compact cameras as the metering can be fooled by odd lighting conditions plus possibly a smaller dynamic range of the sensor technology.


----------



## NaughTTy

A few from my hols in Florida last week - Most with Nikon D40X and a borrowed 70-300 lens, but it was manual focus with no VR so a little to difficult to use "on-the fly"...(landscapes taken with standard 18-55 kit lens)
































































and my particular favourite:


----------



## KenTT

NaughTTy said:


> A few from my hols in Florida last week - Most with Nikon D40X and a borrowed 70-300 lens, but it was manual focus with no VR so a little to difficult to use "on-the fly"...(landscapes taken with standard 18-55 kit lens)


Hey Paul, hope you had a good holiday. Good to see you took your DSLR 

My fav is the Tiger shot, but I always find the Meerkats are great fun to watch, although I'm never sure who's watching who :lol:


----------



## RK07

NaughTTy said:


>


Meerkat.com :lol:


----------



## jammyd

Here is an interesting one from my Holiday










taken with a lowly I-phone :?


----------



## RK07

Here are a few of mine


----------



## jdn

Some crackers there.


----------



## dzTT

been messing about with the new camera in the garden










































and then again on the sisters birthday


----------



## skiwhiz

playing with my first dslr 50d and trying to understand what its capable of used to be a 35mm man for many yrs and 50d feels alot like my eos650, need some good lens next.









bambrugh castle and beach








castle from dunes








stella McCartney crystal horse sculpture








langdales








langdales









next step once I get used to it is to master photoshop & lightroom


----------



## KenTT

skiwhiz said:


> playing with my first dslr 50d and trying to understand what its capable of used to be a 35mm man for many yrs and 50d feels alot like my eos650, _*need some good lens next*_.
> 
> next step once I get used to it is to master photoshop & lightroom


Prepare to be poor :wink:

Some nice shots you have there. Lightroom is a great tool for PP, I tend to use it for all my workflow now.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Anyone remember this pic? A beautiful shot that Ken kindly sent me the RAW file for...










I've had a fiddle with it...










Any better? Can't decide... :?

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

This image from Majorca last week. The weather was shite... :lol:










Cheers

Rich


----------



## skiwhiz

Rich..... re plane know what you mean the sky looks better but you loose the grey of the plane and its now got a blue tint, or thats what my screen is showing.


----------



## rustyintegrale

skiwhiz said:


> Rich..... re plane know what you mean the sky looks better but you loose the grey of the plane and its now got a blue tint, or thats what my screen is showing.


Yeah you're right.

It was only a quick fix but on my iMac it looks cool. On the MacBook it looks crap.

A cut out is required I think. It's such a good shot but needs some punch.

Cheers

rich


----------



## skiwhiz

I nearly suggested that but as I am still fumbling around photoshop, was not sure, no doubt you wil have a bit more play and get it perfect as it is a brill shot of the plane just a shame about background.


----------



## rustyintegrale

skiwhiz said:


> I nearly suggested that but as I am still fumbling around photoshop, was not sure, no doubt you wil have a bit more play and get it perfect as it is a brill shot of the plane just a shame about background.


I'll get it perfect. Like you say, a brilliant shot and I just love the Spitfire, so whatever it takes...


----------



## Guest

Thought HDR was boring Rich?


----------



## Dash

I'm all for touching up photos, but in this case I think the original is better. They grey does look better, and it's cropped which makes the plane gets more detail.


----------



## zorpas

Hi guys

been trying to post some pics from my new cam the Canon powershot G10, so here are some in lower resolution and size..
hope u like them !


----------



## rustyintegrale

I love Nicosia... 

What's the weather like out there now?

cheers

rich


----------



## zorpas

HI Rich

yes Nicosia is a nice town, thanks
weather is always good here mate, u know it ..

right now im sitting on my balcony enjoying my scotch, temp is around 15c, cool


----------



## rustyintegrale

zorpas said:


> HI Rich
> 
> yes Nicosia is a nice town, thanks
> weather is always good here mate, u know it ..
> 
> right now im sitting on my balcony enjoying my scotch, temp is around 15c, cool


I'm very jealous... :mrgreen: Cold and raining here... :?

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Dash

This HDR fun... single shot, and then everything just rammed up to max on Photomatix. Artistic ability of photographer = 0.


----------



## beeyondGTR

View attachment 1

8) everyone have a great morning....


----------



## beeyondGTR

big tree


----------



## head_ed

Looks like the opening scene of Predator!


----------



## KenTT

A shot from Duxford's last annual air display of 2009, taken yesterday (11/10/09):

(Click pic for larger)


----------



## NaughTTy

Stunning Ken!


----------



## skiwhiz

Great pic think Rich will be along soon


----------



## Guest

That is AWESOME!

Good job


----------



## rustyintegrale

skiwhiz said:


> Great pic think Rich will be along soon


Yeah it's very good. Ken how close were they really?

I just love WW2 planes and the Spitfire is my all-time favourite. But I also love the graphics on US warplanes. I used to have a book called 'Classy Chassis' all about the artists and their work. I lost it in a house move at some point, but it's a good read for anyone who can find it and is interested. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag

rustyintegrale said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic think Rich will be along soon
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's very good. Ken how close were they really?
> 
> I just love WW2 planes and the Spitfire is my all-time favourite. But I also love the graphics on US warplanes. I used to have a book called 'Classy Chassis' all about the artists and their work. I lost it in a house move at some point, but it's a good read for anyone who can find it and is interested. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

P51-D for me every time


----------



## KenTT

NaughTTy said:


> Stunning Ken!


Thanks Paul 


skiwhiz said:


> Great pic think Rich will be along soon





manphibian said:


> That is AWESOME!
> 
> Good job


Thanks guys


rustyintegrale said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic think Rich will be along soon
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's very good. Ken how close were they really?
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

Hi Rich, The shot was taken @ 400mm on a 1.3 cropped camera, with about a 40% crop in PP if that helps :lol: 


wallsendmag said:


> P51-D for me every time


The sound of the Mustang in a slight dive is wonderful, it really howls.

Here's another great aircraft from the same display, the Sabre F-86a:
(Click for the very large shot)


----------



## zorpas

Some more rescent pics from me  Hope u like them !

The view from my appartment in Nicosia-Cyprus city centre at night










same view on black and white background with green colour visible










A trip to the mountains...










A visit to an old monastery..


----------



## head_ed

It seems like HDR is in vogue at the moment.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/8314105.stm


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, some great shots of the planes there. My uncles restores ww2 planes.

Does anyone know of any hd software please which is easy enough to use? Thanks,

Gill


----------



## Eiphos_1830

interested in gettin started in this photshopping business and HDR etc...

what do i need lol ? apart from a good camera


----------



## Guest

Eiphos_1830 said:


> interested in gettin started in this photshopping business and HDR etc...
> 
> what do i need lol ? apart from a good camera


read through this thread, tons of info near the start


----------



## zorpas

manphibian said:


> Eiphos_1830 said:
> 
> 
> 
> interested in gettin started in this photshopping business and HDR etc...
> 
> what do i need lol ? apart from a good camera
> 
> 
> 
> read through this thread, tons of info near the start
Click to expand...

Hi just a question as I couldnt find the info

Is the HDR a specific feature of a camera, or is it a software thing ? thanks


----------



## rustyintegrale

zorpas said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eiphos_1830 said:
> 
> 
> 
> interested in gettin started in this photshopping business and HDR etc...
> 
> what do i need lol ? apart from a good camera
> 
> 
> 
> read through this thread, tons of info near the start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi just a question as I couldnt find the info
> 
> Is the HDR a specific feature of a camera, or is it a software thing ? thanks
Click to expand...

HDR is a software thing. Basically it's a combination of three or more identical images all shot at different exposures and combined to give one image with a wide dynamic range. The best thing is to shoot using a tripod, do one exposure as measured by the meter, then another half a stop up and another half a stop down. You can add as many as you like but it just prolongs the processing time.

Cheers

rich


----------



## KenTT

Having owned a TT for some 5+ years now and know it like the back of my hand, it still from time to time surprises me how wonderful some of the design features look. I know this particular shot has been done to death, but I just loved the 3D effect of the droplets 8) .

Click the pic for larger view:


----------



## sonicmonkey

Ken,

Can I ask you to stop posting your pics please? I get terrible camera envy :wink: I'll be upgrading to the 5D Mark II early next year as I'd like a full frame camera.

Great shots. What lens did you use for the plane shots?


----------



## KenTT

sonicmonkey said:


> Ken,
> 
> Can I ask you to stop posting your pics please? I get terrible camera envy :wink: I'll be upgrading to the 5D Mark II early next year as I'd like a full frame camera.
> 
> Great shots. What lens did you use for the plane shots?


You wouldn't believe the humble beginnings I started from back in 1998, I had a Kodak DC210 @ almost a whole mega pixels  . But being an old 35mm slide-film SLR user I was really waiting for DSLR to come of age.

I used the Canon EF24-105L f4 for that shot, it tends to stay on the camera most of the time. Its a great lens, I've had it 3 or 4 years now and it gets the most use. If you get the wonderful 5D mkII then try and get the kit with the 24-105L, you won't be disappointed.

Good luck with your 5D mkII upgrade, its a fine camera a friend of mine has one and the files it produces are wondeful. There's loads of latitude in the RAW files as well.


----------



## kmpowell

A couple of recent shots playing with the 'Depth of Field' on my 450D:


----------



## Andywarr

thinking of selling my Canon 400d, the camera looks absolutely brand new and is indeed faultless, anyone interested? was thinking of asking £250! all boxes chargers etc! sound reasonable?


----------



## beeyondGTR




----------



## jdn




----------



## Hark

KenTT said:


> Having owned a TT for some 5+ years now and know it like the back of my hand, it still from time to time surprises me how wonderful some of the design features look. I know this particular shot has been done to death, but I just loved the 3D effect of the droplets 8) .
> 
> Click the pic for larger view:


Now set as destop background.

How do you lot learn about this stuff? Forums or just playing? :?


----------



## jdn

KenTT said:


> Having owned a TT for some 5+ years now and know it like the back of my hand, it still from time to time surprises me how wonderful some of the design features look. I know this particular shot has been done to death, but I just loved the 3D effect of the droplets 8) .
> 
> Click the pic for larger view:


That's a super shot. Natural or controlled lighting. Tripod or handheld?


----------



## KenTT

jdn said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having owned a TT for some 5+ years now and know it like the back of my hand, it still from time to time surprises me how wonderful some of the design features look. I know this particular shot has been done to death, but I just loved the 3D effect of the droplets 8) .
> 
> 
> 
> That's a super shot. Natural or controlled lighting. Tripod or handheld?
Click to expand...

Thanks jdn, I had just put the car in the garage after a rain shower and the droplets looked great under the natural light coming in through the open garage door, so I rushed indoors and grabbed the camera and took a few shots, so it was hand held.

BTW really like the young Tiger shot, any chance of a slightly higher res-shot.


----------



## jdn

I won't post a huge version on here but go to my Flickr page (click on my sig pic) and you can download the original hi-res version from there.


----------



## jdn

A couple more:


----------



## skiwhiz

Hark How do you lot learn about this stuff? Forums or just playing? :?[/quote said:


> In the old 35mm days through playing until you get it right and knowing what the different settings will give you, some of that you can pick up from mags.
> picking it up again with digital, its even easier because you can dump all the rubbish and it records the data for each picture, good lenses make a difference too.


----------



## Hipflyguy

jdn said:


> I won't post a huge version on here but go to my Flickr page (click on my sig pic) and you can download the original hi-res version from there.


You have some seriously good photo's in there chief. Stunning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jdn

Hipflyguy said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't post a huge version on here but go to my Flickr page (click on my sig pic) and you can download the original hi-res version from there.
> 
> 
> 
> You have some seriously good photo's in there chief. Stunning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Why, thank you.


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, these two are of a visitor we had on our balcony every day for a piece of fruit whilst on honeymoon last year in Diani, Kenya.

Gill


----------



## TTCool

ooh I do like to be beside the seaside...click on the picture to enlaaarge :roll:
































































Joe


----------



## seasurfer

Where is the 3rd photo taken please, looks a good beach for buggying

Gill


----------



## TTCool

seasurfer said:


> Where is the 3rd photo taken please, looks a good beach for buggying
> 
> Gill


Saltburn, but taken from a very low angle.

Joe


----------



## Neb

A couple from when I went flying around Ottawa, Canada this past week..


----------



## jdn

Don't want to get boring but here are some more:


----------



## T7 BNW

seasurfer said:


> Hi, these two are of a visitor we had on our balcony every day for a piece of fruit whilst on honeymoon last year in Diani, Kenya.
> 
> Gill


Looks like someone i know!!


----------



## Guest

Not boring jdn! i always like your pics, and they give me ideas


----------



## seasurfer

T7 BNW said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, these two are of a visitor we had on our balcony every day for a piece of fruit whilst on honeymoon last year in Diani, Kenya.
> 
> Gill
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone i know!!
Click to expand...

Spill the beans then


----------



## Guest

Finally got round to uploading some pics from my holiday in Ibiza this summer 

All exactly as they came from the camera except for the first


----------



## jdn

Nice pics - like the rusting boat.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2644/4079694169_83f907a62f_b.jpg


----------



## Reeiss

A Norwegian citizen on his best:


----------



## Hilly10

A couple from my vist to Cape Verde last week. The ship was wrecked in 1965 and just left to rust and decay on the deserted beach


----------



## Guest

Another moody Blackpool beach shot


----------



## jdn

Reeiss said:


> A Norwegian citizen on his best:


Was he alive??


----------



## jdn

manphibian said:


> Another moody Blackpool beach shot


Interesting clouds and reflections. Could do with a bit of noise reduction?


----------



## jdn

A rather late Halloween pic:


----------



## Guest

jdn said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another moody Blackpool beach shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting clouds and reflections. Could do with a bit of noise reduction?
Click to expand...

Cheers, best i can do with JPEGs, without spending ages in photoshop  I kinda like the grainyness in this one, makes it seem more grim


----------



## Reeiss

jdn said:


> Reeiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Norwegian citizen on his best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he alive??
Click to expand...

After a few bananas, he started running again. Like nothing had happened :wink:


----------



## seasurfer

jdn said:


> A rather late Halloween pic:


Cracking photo - how did you get rid of the beam of light on her face as is looks as if its coming from below ?

Gill


----------



## jdn

Luckily I only had to crop out the light of the torch which she was holding at around chest height.


----------



## tomo87

I have a Nikon D80, its my first SLR and Im just getting into photography really.


----------



## jdn

Some great shots there.


----------



## zorpas

Indeed great shots
where were they taken ?


----------



## tomo87

cheers guys, wasnt expecting such a response!

First two were in Fuerteventura, next one is a small river by my house, then a little rabbit at centre parcs and the last two were taken in the Maldives when I went for my 21st 8)


----------



## seasurfer

Took these today from Roanhead, Cumbria, about 4 miles further up the coast from where we live


----------



## jdn

Here are a couple of seasonal / festive ones from this weekend - notably our local Xmas tree festival:


----------



## ScoobyTT

jdn said:


>


That's a cool shot! Nice mix of textures [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Andywarr

can anyone recommend a decent Backpack, needs to fit in slr, 3 lenses and some beers if i go to the race track for the day, was looking to spend upto £100


----------



## KenTT

Andywarr said:


> can anyone recommend a decent Backpack, needs to fit in slr, 3 lenses and some beers if i go to the race track for the day, was looking to spend upto £100


Hi Andy

I use the Lowepro Micro Trekker 200 for track and air displays. It holds a Canon 1D series with 100-400L lens plus I can fit a couple of standard sized lens, bottle of water or two. It depends how long your going to be walking about, for me the above gear is just about as much as I would want to carry all day. I only load up with what I'm going to need for that particular shoot and nothing more.

I'll try and post a picture of the internal layout later.


----------



## 26ash_tt

few from the last year or so should really take some festive ones


----------



## beeyondGTR

View attachment 1



yes he is male...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdn

For those interested in HDR you might like to see this composite on my Flickr site demonstrating the process:


----------



## beeyondGTR

cold windy chilling night.......... [smiley=gossip.gif] great story spook time.......


----------



## Andywarr

just got my 500d wahoooooooo


----------



## Andywarr

jdn said:


> For those interested in HDR you might like to see this composite on my Flickr site demonstrating the process:


superb


----------



## rustyintegrale

jdn said:


> For those interested in HDR you might like to see this composite on my Flickr site demonstrating the process:


It looks good mate, but what does it look like if you just turn the wick down a bit? The source images look great... 8)


----------



## Dash

jdn said:


> For those interested in HDR you might like to see this composite on my Flickr site demonstrating the process:


With the water in the shot, did you use one RAW and split up the exposures, or strike it lucky with the motion detection gizmo? It's a stunning photo.


----------



## KenTT

I like HDR as a form of art, but feel it looks to unrealistic for photography.


----------



## TTCool

KenTT said:


> I like HDR as a form of art, but feel it looks to unrealistic for photography.


Agreed 100%

Joe


----------



## Spandex

TTCool said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like HDR as a form of art, but feel it looks to unrealistic for photography.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed 100%
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

I think if you took the same shot with a circular polarising filter to bring out the clouds a bit, it would look much better than the HDR version. HDR is technically impressive, but there's not much art to it.


----------



## jdn

But what is art?

I enjoy it - starting with a basic shot(s) and transforming it into something very different. Clearly tastes differ, but for me the augmented contrast and colours make it look rather 'unreal' and almost computer generated. A much more engaging and interesting image than the standard exposure.

Having said that, I wouldn't hang it on my wall - it works on a screen but not in real life. I'll save my non-HDR photos for the frames.


----------



## KenTT

jdn said:


> But what is art?
> 
> I enjoy it - starting with a basic shot(s) and transforming it into something very different. Clearly tastes differ, but for me the augmented contrast and colours make it look rather 'unreal' and almost computer generated. A much more engaging and interesting image than the standard exposure.
> 
> _*Having said that, I wouldn't hang it on my wall*_ - it works on a screen but not in real life. I'll save my non-HDR photos for the frames.


Please don't misunderstand, I think most of your HDR work looks really great. I disagree however, because I think some of them would make terrific large prints.

I do photography mainly for my own pleasure and tend to look back on it from time to time, so with that in mind I like the picture to convey how it really looked at the time. Having just said that, I have used layers some times to improve the detail in the shadows :lol: .


----------



## jdn

So, here are some more examples:

HDR with the volume down:









Plain RAW file with minor brightness adjustments:










And the prior version:


----------



## rustyintegrale

I like the one with the volume down. Looks more convincing as a photograph and how HDR works best for me... 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## DeanTT

Afternoon everyone,

Thought I'd post something Audi related, ish. I had the pleasure of using this for 2hrs, it would have been rude not to take any photos but they are just snap shots from the roadside (as in stop car, get the girlfriend to duck in the passenger seat, jump out, take a photo and then hoon off).

They're all pretty similar, the roads I chose to drive and shoot on were all facing the same direction towards the sun!

There's been some pretty heavy turd polishing going on.....

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.


----------



## robokn

Looking good my friend may have lined up some more work for you, chat later as I am off home in a minute


----------



## DeanTT

robokn said:


> Looking good my friend may have lined up some more work for you, chat later as I am off home in a minute


Ok cool. I'm on lates so I'll give you a call when I next go for a snout. Oh, Davy has been asking about your car :wink:


----------



## tomo87

Shot 7 is brilliant, reminds me of the Forza advert!
Taken in the new forest or not?


----------



## DeanTT

tomo87 said:


> Shot 7 is brilliant, reminds me of the Forza advert!
> Taken in the new forest or not?


Thanks. yeah, all taken in the New Forest. I just love it there, I must have shot over 15 cars there now and I always ahppen accross new locations!


----------



## robokn

He can wait a little longer plans in the offing


----------



## DeanTT

robokn said:


> He can wait a little longer plans in the offing


That's pretty much what I said. Something like: Growing a pair/turbo/s'charger.


----------



## Tim G

Love No.7  Great shot.


----------



## rustyintegrale

DeanTT said:


> Afternoon everyone...
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.


Hello Deano 

I am extremely jealous... :mrgreen:


----------



## Andywarr

i would just love an opportunity to be able to take a single shot like these

would shots similar to these be possible of a canon 500d, i say similar because i realise these are from a mega camera?

What would i need?


----------



## DeanTT

rustyintegrale said:


> Hello Deano
> 
> I am extremely jealous... :mrgreen:


Hello Rich!

I wouldn't be, not as good as the Gallardo


----------



## DeanTT

Andywarr said:


> i would just love an opportunity to be able to take a single shot like these
> 
> would shots similar to these be possible of a canon 500d, i say similar because i realise these are from a mega camera?
> 
> What would i need?


Well, for photos like these you'll just need a car and a camera. It won't matter which camera you have in theory, you'll be wanting a tripod to shoot in these circumstances on a 500d as the light was dimm, I have a Nikon D3 which means I can shoot at ridiculously high ISO's without the noise (most were shot at 1000ISO).

It's a well used saying, and I might sound like a self-righteous pillock saying it, but it's not the camera, it's the person behind it.

And photoshop


----------



## rustyintegrale

DeanTT said:


> It's a well used saying, and I might sound like a self-righteous pillock saying it, but it's not the camera, it's the person behind it.
> 
> And photoshop


I was gonna say that and then thought you'd come out with "I've not adjusted a bloody thing you effing cock'. :lol:

Gallardo is more beautiful too... 8)

cheers

rich


----------



## Andywarr

Thanks Dean

I fully agree, a lot is also to do with personal interest as well i guess

Thanks Again keep up the good work


----------



## Trev TT

Hi, Need a little help, I have been re sizing some pics today to fit a frame that has a mask shape in it, so needed pics to be different sizes to fit in the shaped mask. However Having a little trouble, i resize the image i want so its 1:1 ration on screen so what i see is what i get basically. only when i print it out at 100% scale it seems to come out different sizes, even the print preview shows the right size, but the image on the paper is never right.(approx 30% bigger) I have fiddled with the settings in the printer driver but they all seem to point to it being the right size. Tried later to send the images to a photo shop for pickup after 3 hours, but because i have cropped them all over, none of the images fit on a standard 6x4,7x5 Doh, don't do this sort of thing very often, but always have problems when i do. any tips would be appreciated. cheers T
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Trev TT said:


> Hi, Need a little help, I have been re sizing some pics today to fit a frame that has a mask shape in it, so needed pics to be different sizes to fit in the shaped mask. However Having a little trouble, i resize the image i want so its 1:1 ration on screen so what i see is what i get basically. only when i print it out at 100% scale it seems to come out different sizes, even the print preview shows the right size, but the image on the paper is never right.(approx 30% bigger) I have fiddled with the settings in the printer driver but they all seem to point to it being the right size. Tried later to send the images to a photo shop for pickup after 3 hours, but because i have cropped them all over, none of the images fit on a standard 6x4,7x5 Doh, don't do this sort of thing very often, but always have problems when i do. any tips would be appreciated. cheers T
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Are you on acid? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Trev TT

thanks rich, no im not, just trying to finnish this xmas prezzie. the one ya make ya self ar ehte ones apprciated the most


----------



## jdn

Need a bit more info to properly help - what software are you using, and what size do you want the pics?

If you e-mail them happy to resize and put as a PDF for you to easily print out.

PM me.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Trev TT said:


> thanks rich, no im not, just trying to finnish this xmas prezzie. the one ya make ya self ar ehte ones apprciated the most


Sorry mate, I just couldn't make head nor tail of what you were describing... :wink:


----------



## Dash

My attempts at taking photos have now been scuppered. My camera is bust 

Still, it was beginning to get embarrassing producing my bulky 4 mega-pixel camera when my teenage step-sister has a 5mp camera built into her tiny phone.

I'm thinking a Canon SX200, as it's still "compact" (not tiny), but with a firmware update will shoot RAW. Also an insane zoom on it. The alternative is the S90, but it's double the price, sure you'll get better quality pictures, but for taking snaps of a TT on an all too frequent basis, is it worth it?


----------



## Trev TT

Kinda sotedvthough not to happy with results. Was upbtill 2 am last night. Basically using paintshop pro 7 to resize and output. Size looks good in print preview of pep and the print preview of the printer driver. Just prints out about 30% bigger. On my up photosmart c6180. I ended up just continuing to reduce the image size Dow and out put drafts to gage the size. Just one of those gremlins I guess. 
Sorry rich if it wasn't very well explained was kinda frustrated when I wrote having spent a few hours pulling my hair out ! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Trev TT said:


> Sorry rich if it wasn't very well explained was kinda frustrated when I wrote having spent a few hours pulling my hair out ! :?


If you have no joy send the images here...

[email protected]

I have a feeling you're getting confused with screen resolution, print resolution and image dimensions. It's a bit of a minefield... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Trev TT

Thinking of getting an Entrey Level Digital SLR in the sales. Are these any good, and which would you say is best for the Wedge? anything else I should be comparing? 
Prices are from Currys today, will look around for best deal elsewhere, but thinking of a new laptop to, so might get a bundled deal.

Panasonic Lumix 12mp with 14/45 lens £439 
Canon EOS450D 12.2 mp 18/55 Lens £479
Sony Alpha DSLR-A230 10.2mp 18/55 £349
Nikon D3000 10.2mp 18/55 lens £399

Edit added, Also Im quiet interested in the ability to merge 2/3 seperate types ofshots into one, seems to be a feature i think is being built in now. not sure what this is called though :roll:


----------



## Trev TT

bumping to get back on new threads list.
why does the new threads list get totally deleted each day rather than just cut back to a couple of pages or so/


----------



## skiwhiz

Canon or Nikon, you cannot go wrong, it depends on your aspirations because once you choose and invest in lenses then you are tied to that brand.

check here to help you decide is cost is not an issue, as more pixels does not always mean better pics.

http://www.dpreview.com/

forgot check which have cashback as well
for prices and some reviews check here

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/cat1.html


----------



## Dash

Boxing day stroll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dash said:


>


Any chance of acquiring a high res copy of this pic mate?

My wife loves Bath and indeed this photo... 8)

Thank you sir...

[email protected]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jdn

Great work - cracking shot of the crescent - might look good in B&W as well?


----------



## rustyintegrale

jdn said:


> Great work - cracking shot of the crescent - might look good in B&W as well?


Indeed. Were these taken on the new camera? What did you buy?

cheers

rich


----------



## Dash

Thanks guys. Will send you a higher resolution one Rich, with or without borders?

Taken with a Canon 450D, alas, not my camera, I can't justify that kind of expense! Just a quick photo as I was waiting for people to catch up, leant on a convenient wooden post in the ground.

I'll try playing around with it in black and white - cheers JDN.


----------



## Dash

Some B&W attempts.


















I like the first one as it looks very much like an old photo. With a bit of texturing and slight staining you could possibly believe it was an old photo (if you ignore the car).


----------



## Trev TT

[/quote]

Interseting pics mate, Have you used the special features i was refuring to earlier, where buy you merge the pic with several different types of shot, into one pic. if so is this a feature built into the camera, or somthing you have acheived via software. and what do you call this process?
thanks T


----------



## Dash

The process is just HDR (I say just). How to do it is discussed quite early on in this thread. These were both done by shooting a single photo in RAW and then extracting different exposures out of it and merging them.


----------



## jdn

Here is a tutorial on my flickr site:










__
https://flic.kr/p/4173730149


----------



## Trev TT

I'm looking for a DSLR at the mo, So i guess to achieve these shots what ya saying is i only need a camera that shoots RAW file shots? then do the work in a software package.
or is there a camera that supports these features built in to?
cheers


----------



## Dash

All done in software. You don't even need RAW shooting, but if you don't you have to take multiple exposures, which is a problem if there are moving things in the photo.


----------



## kmpowell

Trev TT said:


> I'm looking for a DSLR at the mo


Shameless Plug :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

Why you selling Kev - new one replacing it?


----------



## Trev TT

kmpowell said:


> Trev TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a DSLR at the mo
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless Plug :roll:
Click to expand...

what u got mate? might be interested. im looking @ entry level stuff


----------



## kmpowell

NaughTTy said:


> Why you selling Kev - new one replacing it?


That's the plan. 



Trev TT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trev TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a DSLR at the mo
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless Plug :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what u got mate? might be interested. im looking @ entry level stuff
Click to expand...

Click the link - good quality at an entry price.


----------



## Trev TT

yea sorry got it afterr i posted, il have a proper look later, off on the northwest cruise now, my bro is workin in cardiff at the mo, so its poss he could pick it up if i went for it yea? i think its not to far... though he hasnt got a car at the mo. laters..


----------



## TTrich

I have a decent enough 10mp Sony camera that doesn't seem to have the option to do RAW files. It does take 3 shots at a time with a ±1EV. I should be able to take 3 shots of ±1EV with a base EV of -1 and then another 3 shots at a base EV of +1 and get the right exposure range to create HDR images shouldnt i?

This is my camera atm;

http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dsc-h-series/dsc-h20


----------



## Dash

Yeah, Auto Exposure Bracketing, the bigger the gap the bigger the range of colours and light you can cram in.

For the Canon's you can often get hacked firmware that allows the saving of the original RAW picture. Might be worth looking to see if there is anything similar for yours.


----------



## TTrich

Cool will have a look, annoyed that it doesn't do a ±2EV range but can live with a range of 1 i guess.


----------



## Trev TT

oh man, I thought I was lost with all the TT jargon, now I gota lern all the photo stuff to, looks like a new years evening class in photography is in order, shame they dont do em in TT jargon to :lol:


----------



## jdn

Doesn't need to be RAW - can do HDR with JPEG. If your camera has an aperture priority mode and can allow you to adjust the shutter speed then you can do the exposure bracketing manually. Most small digital cameras do have exposure compensation (EV) which is easier to adjust.


----------



## Guest

If you just want to play, have a look at my HDR (ish) pictures in this thread....

All of them were done from a single JPEG, photoshop does a decent job of exposure changing..... 

You won't get the crisp quality like jdn's pics, but you can do it with a £100 camera


----------



## WozzaTT

Loving this thread 

I'm thinking of treating myself to a digital slr (probably the Canon 450D) but can anyone explain in layman's terms what this will give me over a point and shoot?!  I have a Canon Ixus 65 which I don't alter the settings on at all but I've just been having a look at the photos I've taken over Christmas at family and friends' and if I do say so myself they are mostly pretty good! Obviously, there's no skill involved as I do literally point and shoot.

Clearly these were mostly taken indoors and a little compact camera is ideal for that. Would it be fair to say an SLR would come into its own with shots taken outdoors?

Anyway - a lot of the photos in this thread have inspired me to greater things and I just need my arm twisted a little that the outlay for the Canon will be worth it!

TIA


----------



## Smeds

I bought a 450D last year after my point and shoot broke on holiday. I've taken some really good pictures and some not so good pictures. The 450D will enable you to choose all the settings for the picture you are taking. With Lots and lots and lots of practice, with even more guidance and then more practice, you'll know how to set up for each shot so that you get the picture you want.


----------



## WozzaTT

Smeds said:


> I bought a 450D last year after my point and shoot broke on holiday. I've taken some really good pictures and some not so good pictures. The 450D will enable you to choose all the settings for the picture you are taking. With Lots and lots and lots of practice, with even more guidance and then more practice, you'll know how to set up for each shot so that you get the picture you want.


Cheers - to be honest that's what I'm worried about when I can't even be bothered to alter the settings on the point and shoot! :?


----------



## TTrich

Instead of jumping straight to a DSLR perhaps you could try one of the new 3/4 body cameras that are about. Mine i guess is in between a compact and a 3/4 body camera and works for me just fine. I find i take better photos with it than i did with my old camera even without heading to the advanced settings. Which believe me, even on a mid range camera, can be bewildering. But I'm slowly learning, every time i take it out I try something new and learn something about it.


----------



## Dash

Go for the 450D, I've used one plenty of times, and if you set it to auto then it's just fine. I think you can even set it up so it'll do the tweaks a compact would to your photos by default too (such as contrast and brightness).

I've got an ancient PowerShot compact, which gives me full manual control, but lacks some key features of a DSLR:
- Sensor size
- Electronic lens (i.e. to zoom and focus you press buttons instead of twiddle with your hand)
- No RAW
- No AEB
- Fixed lens

Of course, if you wanted to have a more advanced compact, you could look at something like the S90, which is a compact DSLR (doesn't have the nice lenses, but has the sensor etc).


----------



## TTrich

Wow, was thinking I might purchase photomatix until i realised its $119  What other options are there for HDR processing?


----------



## Guest

Some people might say, download UTorrent.

Then go to a site called Isohunt, download this torrent file: http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/1075 ... ab=summary

Then run it with Utorrent.

I, of course would never suggest such a thing....


----------



## kmpowell

I picked up my new Canon 500D with 18-200 lens this am as a replacement for my 450D. So far I'm very impressed, it's well worth the upgrade if anybody is thinking about it! Especially for the 1080p and 720p video modes! 8)


----------



## Guest

Get your test shots up then!


----------



## WozzaTT

kmpowell said:


> I picked up my new Canon 500D with 18-200 lens this am as a replacement for my 450D. So far I'm very impressed, it's well worth the upgrade if anybody is thinking about it! Especially for the 1080p and 720p video modes! 8)


Yes let's see some shots please, either with the 450D or the 500D!


----------



## jdn

Taken on a very cold boxing day.


----------



## jdn

Barcelona museum:


----------



## kmpowell

Am I the only one who doesn't really 'get' HDR? I can see it looks good (jdn, that Barcelona museum pic is stunning!), but it does nothing above and beyond normal photos, for me.  The detail in a well taken normal picture is what floats my boat.


----------



## WozzaTT

Hmm - bit of a minefield when trying to upgrade from a point and shoot.

Anyone got, or have experience of, the Nikon D3000? Really tempted by this one as it provides a lot of help for the complete novice like me to learn how to compose shots etc. It's 'What Digital Camera' magazine's Entry Level DSLR 2009 winner and all the reviews I have read online are very positive. One thing it doesn't have is Live View. Is this a must have in a DSLR these days? I think I'd rather frame my shot in the viewfinder in a 'proper' camera?

The there's the Canon 1000D or the 450D or several others!!! :?


----------



## seasurfer

I have the Fuji Finepix S5600 and the S9000 - both excellent camera's for point and shoot but have loads of manual settings once you get to grips with it for fine tuning, so to speak  The video is really good quality too on these camera's. Very easy to use and really good quality pics

Gill


----------



## TTrich

kmpowell said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really 'get' HDR? I can see it looks good (jdn, that Barcelona museum pic is stunning!), but it does nothing above and beyond normal photos, for me.  The detail in a well taken normal picture is what floats my boat.


I guess it's just like anything else of an artistic nature, every person has their own idea of beauty or appreciation. HDR is a very specific photographic manipulation technique that can be used to great effect. Works on some shots but not on others.


----------



## jdn

kmpowell said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really 'get' HDR? I can see it looks good (jdn, that Barcelona museum pic is stunning!), but it does nothing above and beyond normal photos, for me.  The detail in a well taken normal picture is what floats my boat.


Not at all - it is a definite 'marmite' area. There are as many afficianados as detractors and I can easily see why. I guess I like it because of the added manipulation and the 'computer generated' feel you get - probably reflects past interest in CGI and ray-tracing software.


----------



## jdn

kmpowell said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really 'get' HDR? I can see it looks good (jdn, that Barcelona museum pic is stunning!), but it does nothing above and beyond normal photos, for me.  The detail in a well taken normal picture is what floats my boat.


You are right on the detail front - here is my current fave from Flickr (apologies, can't link to the pic as unable to login at present and retrieve the static URL so follow the link)


__
https://flic.kr/p/345095434


----------



## jdn

WozzaTT said:


> Hmm - bit of a minefield when trying to upgrade from a point and shoot.
> 
> Anyone got, or have experience of, the Nikon D3000? Really tempted by this one as it provides a lot of help for the complete novice like me to learn how to compose shots etc. It's 'What Digital Camera' magazine's Entry Level DSLR 2009 winner and all the reviews I have read online are very positive. One thing it doesn't have is Live View. Is this a must have in a DSLR these days? I think I'd rather frame my shot in the viewfinder in a 'proper' camera?
> 
> The there's the Canon 1000D or the 450D or several others!!! :?


I was lucky enough to inherit a D300 and it does absolutely everything I need it to extremely well so I am sure the D3000 will perform very well - the universally excellent reviews would attest to this.

I only use Live View to aid focussing when taking extreme close up macro shots and never for more routine photography so not a must have for me.


----------



## jdn

WozzaTT said:


> Loving this thread
> 
> I'm thinking of treating myself to a digital slr (probably the Canon 450D) but can anyone explain in layman's terms what this will give me over a point and shoot?!  I have a Canon Ixus 65 which I don't alter the settings on at all but I've just been having a look at the photos I've taken over Christmas at family and friends' and if I do say so myself they are mostly pretty good! Obviously, there's no skill involved as I do literally point and shoot.
> 
> Clearly these were mostly taken indoors and a little compact camera is ideal for that. Would it be fair to say an SLR would come into its own with shots taken outdoors?
> 
> Anyway - a lot of the photos in this thread have inspired me to greater things and I just need my arm twisted a little that the outlay for the Canon will be worth it!
> 
> TIA


Flexibility and control - with the same camera and the right kit you can take extreme close ups of pinheads with a very shallow depth of field through to panoramic landscapes, as well as pin sharp freeze action shots through to smooth long exposure light trails and flowing water.

The actual 'quality' of the image hitting the sensor is not vastly superior to compacts but the way the light is handled by the lens and aperture and the fact you can have absolute control over it if you wish (many still retain an 'auto' mode) is the key difference, although autofocus and noise handling are markedly better than on the majority of contacts.

They are bigger, heavier, more complex, more costly and no one body + lens set up will cover all your needs.


----------



## WozzaTT

jdn said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm - bit of a minefield when trying to upgrade from a point and shoot.
> 
> Anyone got, or have experience of, the Nikon D3000? Really tempted by this one as it provides a lot of help for the complete novice like me to learn how to compose shots etc. It's 'What Digital Camera' magazine's Entry Level DSLR 2009 winner and all the reviews I have read online are very positive. One thing it doesn't have is Live View. Is this a must have in a DSLR these days? I think I'd rather frame my shot in the viewfinder in a 'proper' camera?
> 
> The there's the Canon 1000D or the 450D or several others!!! :?
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to inherit a D300 and it does absolutely everything I need it to extremely well so I am sure the D3000 will perform very well - the universally excellent reviews would attest to this.
> 
> I only use Live View to aid focussing when taking extreme close up macro shots and never for more routine photography so not a must have for me.
Click to expand...

Cheers  . Could I get away with not having Live View for close up shots? If so I'm going to go with the D3000.


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't really 'get' HDR? I can see it looks good (jdn, that Barcelona museum pic is stunning!), but it does nothing above and beyond normal photos, for me.  The detail in a well taken normal picture is what floats my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right on the detail front - here is my current fave from Flickr (apologies, can't link to the pic as unable to login at present and retrieve the static URL so follow the link)
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/345095434
Click to expand...

Now that's what I'm talking about! - utterly gobsmacking stuff. 8)


----------



## jdn

WozzaTT said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm - bit of a minefield when trying to upgrade from a point and shoot.
> 
> Anyone got, or have experience of, the Nikon D3000? Really tempted by this one as it provides a lot of help for the complete novice like me to learn how to compose shots etc. It's 'What Digital Camera' magazine's Entry Level DSLR 2009 winner and all the reviews I have read online are very positive. One thing it doesn't have is Live View. Is this a must have in a DSLR these days? I think I'd rather frame my shot in the viewfinder in a 'proper' camera?
> 
> The there's the Canon 1000D or the 450D or several others!!! :?
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to inherit a D300 and it does absolutely everything I need it to extremely well so I am sure the D3000 will perform very well - the universally excellent reviews would attest to this.
> 
> I only use Live View to aid focussing when taking extreme close up macro shots and never for more routine photography so not a must have for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely - not essential in any way.
> Cheers  . Could I get away with not having Live View for close up shots? If so I'm going to go with the D3000.
Click to expand...


----------



## seasurfer

This was taken with a fugi Finepix S5600 camera (few posts further up page)


----------



## WozzaTT

Got the Canon 500D in the end!

Went to Jessops really just to hold a couple of the cameras and assumed that their prices wouldn't be close to the likes of Amazon but they were. In fact after getting them to do a deal on a couple of other things it was all as cheap as online if not cheaper.

Will have a play and get some pics up in the next week or so hopefully.


----------



## skiwhiz

WozzaTT said:


> Got the Canon 500D in the end!
> 
> Went to Jessops really just to hold a couple of the cameras and assumed that their prices wouldn't be close to the likes of Amazon but they were. In fact after getting them to do a deal on a couple of other things it was all as cheap as online if not cheaper.
> 
> Will have a play and get some pics up in the next week or so hopefully.


Good buy and same as Kev just traded up to  :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT

skiwhiz said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Canon 500D in the end!
> 
> Went to Jessops really just to hold a couple of the cameras and assumed that their prices wouldn't be close to the likes of Amazon but they were. In fact after getting them to do a deal on a couple of other things it was all as cheap as online if not cheaper.
> 
> Will have a play and get some pics up in the next week or so hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Good buy and same as Kev just traded up to  :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah but to be fair my shots are bound to trump his bumbling efforts! 

I actually don't know an aperture from the hole in my arse so it's going to be a steep learning curve I reckon. The kid in Jessops reckoned most of these cameras take stunning shots just in auto mode but I really want to learn exactly what it can do.

First job is to persuade the girlfriend that spending New Year's Eve posing for glamour shots will be a lot of fun. For me at least!


----------



## skiwhiz

WozzaTT said:


> Yeah but to be fair my shots are bound to trump his bumbling efforts!
> 
> I actually don't know an aperture from the hole in my arse so it's going to be a steep learning curve I reckon. The kid in Jessops reckoned most of these cameras take stunning shots just in auto mode but I really want to learn exactly what it can do.
> 
> First job is to persuade the girlfriend that spending New Year's Eve posing for glamour shots will be a lot of fun. For me at least!


we all look forward to your first real post then lol :lol: :lol: :lol:

quick tip then, faster shutter speed cuts out camera shake :wink:


----------



## Andywarr

WozzaTT said:


> Got the Canon 500D in the end!
> 
> Went to Jessops really just to hold a couple of the cameras and assumed that their prices wouldn't be close to the likes of Amazon but they were. In fact after getting them to do a deal on a couple of other things it was all as cheap as online if not cheaper.
> 
> Will have a play and get some pics up in the next week or so hopefully.


dont forget the Canon £50 cashback deal as well

Sorry if someone has already mentioned this


----------



## head_ed

Here are a couple of my new Maine **** kitten - not great as she won't sit still for more than 2 seconds, however as she is only 4 months old I will forgive her!


----------



## Hilly10

Woz how did the glamour shoot go last night :wink:  If you need some help I am always available will bring my Nikon D300 and selection of lenses to really get some good shots make sure the heatings on. I can always help you out with explaining what setting Aperture for DOF etc etc :wink:


----------



## TTrich

Thought I'd actually contribute something to the thread again!

Some from York just last month.





































And a few from a frosty afternoon, not entirely sure what I was going for here.


----------



## Guest

wow, love the glass angel picture, beautiful 

Well, here are the first 2 pics i've taken in 2010, went for a walk down to the sea to blow the cobwebs away... feeling a bit worse for wear :?


----------



## TTrich

It was a beautiful ice sculpture, there were loads dotted round the streets.


----------



## seasurfer

Happy New Year to you all.

Here are a three pics taken this afternoon, had a walk to the beach and view to Black Coombe, South Lakes


----------



## WozzaTT

Hilly10 said:


> Woz how did the glamour shoot go last night :wink:  If you need some help I am always available will bring my Nikon D300 and selection of lenses to really get some good shots make sure the heatings on. I can always help you out with explaining what setting Aperture for DOF etc etc :wink:


Cheers Paul! Didn't go exactly to plan but she has expressed an interest in the camera's ability to shoot video so all is not lost!

Had a nice walk round the very cold Clent Hills yesterday and took a few shots but none are worthy of putting on here I don't think. I also need to remind myself how you actually post pictures on the forum  .

I may very well tap you up for some advice soon mate - at the moment my head's full of ISOs, apertures, exposures and God knows what else so as soon as I've got my head round it a bit I'll give you a shout!


----------



## Guest

un-edited this one, except to re-size...


----------



## jdn

Amazing shot of the ice sculpture.

Not had much time for photography over the festive period but was lucky enough to get a macro lens so have played with that a bit:









Also grabbed this silhouette against the setting sun on New years day:


----------



## Dash

jdn said:


> Not had much time for photography over the festive period but was lucky enough to get a macro lens so have played with that a bit


The detail in the metal is stunning, excellent lens.


----------



## Guest

Bright yellow sky over the sea at Cleveleys, just up the coast from Blackpool...










Apologies that all my pics are a bit.... samey :?


----------



## WozzaTT

manphibian said:


> Bright yellow sky over the sea at Cleveleys, just up the coast from Blackpool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies that all my pics are a bit.... samey :?


Don't apologise - they're all quality! 8)

Has that one had some work in Photoshop?


----------



## Trev TT

manphibian said:


> Bright yellow sky over the sea at Cleveleys, just up the coast from Blackpool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies that all my pics are a bit.... samey :?


Hey no problem Man, its nice to see Bllackppol looking a little less wind swpet, and less Vegasy. top marks


----------



## Guest

WozzaTT said:


> Don't apologise - they're all quality! 8)
> 
> Has that one had some work in Photoshop?


Ha! Cheers chaps 

Not a lot done to it in Photoshop, it's been through photomatix, as the foreground was a bit dark, but the colours are not far from reality, just a few tweaks, in fact i'll dig out the original, un-edited for comparison.....

There we go:
Original straight from the camera:









You can see i had to fix the wonky horizon


----------



## seasurfer

This was taken this afternoon a bit further up the coast from cleveleys at Roa Island, the sea was iced to about 25 mtrs  and again as we live on the coast, it too is a 'samey' kind of photo as luke says.

Gill


----------



## Guest

Hey Gill, you should set up an account on Photobucket... It's free, then you can post pics on here that you don't have to shrink to tiny file sizes 

You upload your pics to it, then copy and paste the


----------



## seasurfer

Thanks Luke , i tried that but all i get is a web page identity and not the photo showing. The pics i took today are clearer than they appear on here too, dont know what thats about. Did you have iced sea today too ? 
I will try again and see how i get on, thanks.

Gill


----------



## Guest

seasurfer said:


> Thanks Luke , i tried that but all i get is a web page identity and not the photo showing. The pics i took today are clearer than they appear on here too, dont know what thats about. Did you have iced sea today too ?
> I will try again and see how i get on, thanks.
> 
> Gill


Paste the link with IMG code next to it 

No frozen sea there, but i believe it still is at Knott end near Fleetwood, and it was yesterday at St.Annes. Pretty unusual in these parts


----------



## jdn

Trev TT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bright yellow sky over the sea at Cleveleys, just up the coast from Blackpool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies that all my pics are a bit.... samey :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey no problem Man, its nice to see Bllackppol looking a little less wind swpet, and less Vegasy. top marks
Click to expand...

Great work - love the light on the steps although they look rather treacherous.


----------



## Guest

Thanks jdn 

They are pretty lethal, the bottom few steps have algae on them


----------



## seasurfer

Almost looks like there is seal close by too.


----------



## KenTT

Some great shots appearing in this thread.

Congrats on the Macro lens jdn, there such great fun and versatile too.

Here's a shot I took a little while back with my Canon 100mm macro:


----------



## Super Josh

jdn said:


> Not had much time for photography over the festive period but was lucky enough to get a macro lens so have played with that a bit:


Nice 

What macro lens did you get?

Josh


----------



## jdn

This one:

http://imaging.nikon.com/products/i...o/af-s_vr_micro-nikkor_105mmf_28_if/index.htm

Very pleased with early impressions - need some more time to really get to grips with it.


----------



## NaughTTy

From a brief walk on my in-laws' farm at the weekend - Not a great picture but I was amazed at how the sun rays projected towards the camera [smiley=sunny.gif] (and yes, I know my lens is dusty


----------



## jdn

A sort of wintery shot:


----------



## jdn

Some more macro fun:









Here is the lens:









Here is my new car:


----------



## Guest

Need to lose those rims dawg..... :lol:


----------



## KenTT

jdn said:


> Some more macro fun:
> Here is my new car:


Blimey, six wheel nuts


----------



## WozzaTT

Excellent photos as always fellas 

Can anyone recommend which Crumpler bag would be ideal for just the 500D and kit lens? Don't anticipate getting any other lenses for a while so just want a small bag that doesn't scream 'expensive camera inside'.

Cheers


----------



## WhiTT

Hi All,

Well still waiting for my TT, hopefully next week i have been told by the garage.

In the meantime i have been that bored with nothing to clean i have taken the task of painting the garage for the new arrival.
I will replace the pictures with my own TT when i get it.


----------



## WozzaTT

WozzaTT said:


> Excellent photos as always fellas
> 
> Can anyone recommend which Crumpler bag would be ideal for just the 500D and kit lens? Don't anticipate getting any other lenses for a while so just want a small bag that doesn't scream 'expensive camera inside'.
> 
> Cheers


Had a quick browse - looks like 2500 or 3000?


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> Excellent photos as always fellas
> 
> Can anyone recommend which Crumpler bag would be ideal for just the 500D and kit lens? Don't anticipate getting any other lenses for a while so just want a small bag that doesn't scream 'expensive camera inside'.
> 
> Cheers


I've got a Jimmy Bo 400 which fits my D40X with kit 18-55 lens plus my SB-600 flash in it's softcase (just). Perfect for walking around with - also takes a a few small extras like my lens pen, spare card a filter quite comfortably too.


----------



## beeyondGTR

My daughters dog "The Luck Dragon from Never Ending Story"
View attachment 1



KIDS

is that a jock strap above me??


----------



## mde-tt

KenTT said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more macro fun:
> Here is my new car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, six wheel nuts
Click to expand...

Needs spacers!

Great macro shots though. Its amazing how a macro lens can show ordinary objects in a different way


----------



## Dash

View from my bedroom window this evening. Stunning sodium glow with the closed in snow filled clouds lurking on the hill. Still haven't figured out how to get white balances correct at night when I want to capture the colours! So a bit of green where things should be white, but otherwise (on my screen at least), a good representation of the colour, slightly brighter maybe.










Excuse the reflections of things from in my room (like my alarm clock, lower left).


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dash said:


> View from my bedroom window this evening. Stunning sodium glow with the closed in snow filled clouds lurking on the hill. Still haven't figured out how to get white balances correct at night when I want to capture the colours! So a bit of green where things should be white, but otherwise (on my screen at least), a good representation of the colour, slightly brighter maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the reflections of things from in my room (like my alarm clock, lower left).


Is this more what you're after?










Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dash

Alas, no, that looks like what you'd expect. The colours are closer in mine, apart from the lights. Like in the top right, and window middle left. They have a hint of green to them which isn't right.


----------



## Matt B

Been looking through some of this years holiday pics tonight, we only went to the Cotswolds but it was so nice to remember what sunshine is like. Anyway, here are a couple of pics I took at the cotswolds wildlife park.


----------



## zorpas

Guys some pics I took last week on a family visit to Doha, Qatar, a lovely city..


----------



## Naresh

zorpas said:


> Guys some pics I took last week on a family visit to Doha, Qatar, a lovely city..


Lovely pictures of Doha, you can just feel the humidity and scorching temperatures from those temperatures. I've been to Dubai and the scenes are very similar.


----------



## zorpas

Yep its hot there, especially now u can feel it, it goes up to 30c..its winter !!
Summer time is just a living hell..


----------



## head_ed

I have just got back from a shoot in North Wales. We were right on the coast around Harlech & Portmeirion, so I took the opportunity to take advantage of the winter sunshine 

Barmouth Beach









Criccieth Beach









Our LD being all contemplative









It was stunning - I took a whole load, I have never seen snow on a beach before! 8)


----------



## NaughTTy

Superb pics Mart - really liking the first one


----------



## head_ed

Thanks - I was just glad I had my camera with me for once. I am looking forward to the 550D in April, 18Mp - looks like a very nice piece of kit 8)


----------



## Guest

head_ed said:


> Our LD being all contemplative


Nice pics, i also have a lonely man on beach pic


----------



## jdn

Haven't managed to get out in some time - here are a couple from the weekend:


----------



## Guest

Nice  Gentler processing than usual...


----------



## ttjay

First go at HDR :lol:


----------



## Guest

holy crap! you really went for it!!!


----------



## ttjay

:lol: :lol: :lol: in all fairness it was my first attempt


----------



## jdn

While even I would say that has spent a bit too long in the HDR oven it is a good photo - well framed and balanced composition, good lead in lines and lots of interest.

Was it from one JPEG exposure or several?


----------



## ttjay

jdn - Thanks it was from 4 exposures.

In your pic









Who's the Guy in the window


----------



## ausTT

I am an amateur - (very) went sailing and took some pics - most of them with my everyday Canon - but my brother lent me his canon slr (dont remember model of hand - its nothing special - was thinking of pursuing it a little more as a hobby - but i think im a bit crap basically..

what do ya think


----------



## jdn

The second and third ones are cracking shots.


----------



## jdn

ttjay said:


> jdn - Thanks it was from 4 exposures.
> 
> In your pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the Guy in the window


It's either a ghost from ages past or my 7 year old sons reflections(s)


----------



## jdn

And here is my youngest:


----------



## clived

Anyone go to Focus today?


----------



## jdn

clived said:


> Anyone go to Focus today?


 :?


----------



## clived

jdn said:


> :?


?


----------



## ttjay

Clive, what your Focus post all about lol


----------



## clived

I'd have thought all you togs would know about Focus! 

http://www.focus-on-imaging.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Dash

That looks like an expensive exhibition!

I've been doing some reading today, and I think I'm going to get myself a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38.

It's cheap (at under £300), with stupid zoom. Not a great sensor in it, but hey, for that I either need to go SLR or heavy it seems. Most importantly it shoots RAW, so I can do HDR without multiple exposures.


----------



## skiwhiz

Dash said:


> That looks like an expensive exhibition!
> 
> I've been doing some reading today, and I think I'm going to get myself a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38.
> 
> It's cheap (at under £300), with stupid zoom. Not a great sensor in it, but hey, for that I either need to go SLR or heavy it seems. Most importantly it shoots RAW, so I can do HDR without multiple exposures.


been looking at one for work if you get one let me know what it is really like


----------



## Dash

Will do. If you don't mine tripling the weight, then the Fujifilm FinePix S200EXR looks like the better quality camera.

The other option was a Canon SX1 IS, but it doesn't seem to offer much improvement on features for the extra cost.


----------



## jaqcom

G10 Canon...........another option, good kit and good value as G11 out now, I use when 5D's not subtle enough
Cheers David 
www.jaq.net


----------



## zorpas

jaqcom said:


> G10 Canon...........another option, good kit and good value as G11 out now, I use when 5D's not subtle enough
> Cheers David
> http://www.jaq.net


Confirm on the above. I have it and I love it


----------



## skiwhiz

Thought there was a dust problem with the G10 and whats the digital zoom like, thats the advantage of the panasonic its about 480


----------



## Dash

The G10/11 are that little bit more expensive, and as a _primary_ camera, at that point you may as well jump into the 1000D and start playing with real cameras.

I'd be more tempted with one of those (or an S90) if I already had a SLR.


----------



## zorpas

Dont know if there is a problem with the G10/11 series, and I didnt notice any problems with mine so far.

I am very impressed with the quality of the shots, and the easiness of taking them and playing with the settings, its a user friendly camera.

One of the big plus IMO is its compact size and weight which makes it easy to carry around. I dont have an SLR mainly because of the size and I dont miss an SLR due to the fact the G10 takes high quality shots as well.


----------



## Dash

Well, just got back from the shop with a FZ-38. Had a little play with the marginal charge on the battery, but don't have a memory card, so limited to a couple of shots.

It's smaller and lighter than I had expected, which is nice. Comes with a USB cable, a strap, battery & charger (natch) and a hood. Seems to be well built, with a metal tripod screw, metal clips and dials that don't feel like they'll snap under your weight. Not that I've owned many cameras to compare to, it does feel like it'll survive.

Immediately impressed with the zoom on it, really good range. Fiddling around in the menus shows that I'm going to have plenty to play with going forward. RAW shooting is possible, and so is AEB, although only +/- 1 which is a shame (but hey, if you're doing that just slap it on a tripod and do it yourself eh?).

I'll try and take some photos and upload them tonight for inspection. Alas, not being at all creative or especially good at photography, they might not be the best comparison shots you'll ever see!

Edit: Well it's clearly not an SLR with the image quality. The small sensor is obvious.

One of the selling features was RAW mode so I can do single-shot HDR, but so far there has been a lot of noise. There is also a maximum exposure of 1sec, a bulb mode would have been fun.

Excuse the messy kitchen...


----------



## skiwhiz

Hi Dash, thanks for that whats the colour reproduction like?

guess for the zoom benefits there will be some compromises elsewhere.

enjoy playing with raw my main toy is a 50D and the difference between raw and jpeg really suprised me being an old 35mm man :lol:


----------



## Dash

Not sure about colours yet. My PC is currently in pieces, which my CRT is attached to. Can't really tell on the LCD or my laptop. The built in screen is clearly upping the brightness. Hopefully I'll have a chance to have a play over the weekend, but I'll probably be rebuilding my computer!


----------



## skiwhiz

Dash said:


> Not sure about colours yet. My PC is currently in pieces, which my CRT is attached to. Can't really tell on the LCD or my laptop. The built in screen is clearly upping the brightness. Hopefully I'll have a chance to have a play over the weekend, but I'll probably be rebuilding my computer!


Thanks, did some more research last night and quite a mix out there with varying reviews both from users and reviewers.


----------



## Dash

It seems like quite a complex camera for a compact. The colours seem to be rich and clear, maybe a tad saturated. Until you hit another preset and then they become more neutral.

There are lots of 'scene' modes, which will hint the camera one way of the other. E.g. if you switch to traditional landscape view you can select to preference natural scenery, or architectures. I can't remember the exact details, but generally changes the colours and contrasts to more suit that shot.

It all seems very good, making photography more accessible to people like me who don't have the time to learn how to take a photo properly. I guess exactly what a bridge camera is supposed to provide.

If you don't want a SuperZoom, and are prepared to pay a few bob more, I don't see why you wouldn't get a Canon S90 to complement a DSLR. It's bigger sensor is going to be a win.


----------



## Dash

One slightly overexposed kitty.


----------



## tomo87

took my other half agesss to stand these pebbles like this haha...


----------



## Trev TT

Nice one Maka Packer! :mrgreen:


----------



## beeyondGTR

My daughter brought her dog aka "Luck Dragon" to show her kids.


----------



## Dash

My camera's built in High Range function...

Don't have Photomatix or anything here so I can't do a comparison.

Looks a little funny to me.


----------



## jdn

Limited time as usual but here are a couple from some Easter days out:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

looks very dramatic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KenTT

A couple from last week, while the sun put in an appearance. I love the way the sunlight catches the water droplets, have a look at the larger pic.

Larger image here










This swan was feeding of the lake bottom and had just raised its head.

Larger image here


----------



## Hark

beeyondGTR said:


> My daughter brought her dog aka "Luck Dragon" to show her kids.


Do the schools still use chalk boards?


----------



## Dash

A recent TT gathering:


----------



## TTCool

Dawn mist visitor...









Joe


----------



## KenTT

TTCool said:


> Dawn mist visitor...
> Joe


7.30 am is a bit early to be thinking about dinner 

We used to have one come visit the stables each evening just after my wife had fed the horse, he just seemed to know the horse would leave him a few morsels on the yard floor.


----------



## head_ed

Just got back from Sheffield & the clouds seen from my office window at home offered a nice view 










Had some good news yesterday, I am doing a job for a client that involves some time-lapse stuff & they are buying in a new camera to do it & at the end of the job I get to keep the kit as well as being paid! Sometime in the next couple of weeks I will take possession of a shiny new Canon 550D with a Sigma 10-20mm lens, about £1200 worth when I put a battery grip on it too 8)


----------



## KenTT

head_ed said:


> Just got back from Sheffield & the clouds seen from my office window at home offered a nice view
> Had some good news yesterday, I am doing a job for a client that involves some time-lapse stuff & they are buying in a new camera to do it & at the end of the job I get to keep the kit as well as being paid! Sometime in the next couple of weeks I will take possession of a shiny new Canon 550D with a Sigma 10-20mm lens, about £1200 worth when I put a battery grip on it too 8)


Nice capture Ed.

The 550D has a stunning spec for the price, it's very close to the spec of the 7D but without the huge price tag, which has got a few 7D owner hot under the collar.


----------



## jdn

Nice pics and nice imminent arrival. Enjoy.

Here are a sample from my weekend in sunny Suffolk:


----------



## Dash




----------



## C.J

Couple I took at the weekend (Only picked up my first dSLR on Saturday morning - I'm still learning)


----------



## Dash

So this HDR photography lark.

Makes sense with 3 exposures, but with a single RAW photo, how do you take the photo?

It seems logical to me that you need to over-expose your RAW photo in order to get the over-exposed shots, and then dial it all back in Photoshop to produce the other 2 lower exposures. Is that right?

I know there is the limitation of the sensor, and on my non-SLR camera that's not going to be a massive range. Where there is a bright spot, will the RAW photo store the detail before it's reached the full exposure?


----------



## C.J

Dash said:


> So this HDR photography lark.
> 
> Makes sense with 3 exposures, but with a single RAW photo, how do you take the photo?
> 
> It seems logical to me that you need to over-expose your RAW photo in order to get the over-exposed shots, and then dial it all back in Photoshop to produce the other 2 lower exposures. Is that right?
> 
> I know there is the limitation of the sensor, and on my non-SLR camera that's not going to be a massive range. Where there is a bright spot, will the RAW photo store the detail before it's reached the full exposure?


I've no idea, as I'm yet to try HDR shots.

But, here's a website I've found http://abduzeedo.com/how-create-hdr-pho ... x-tutorial

I've already downloaded the Photomatix Pro software, just need the shots now.


----------



## head_ed

Dash said:


> So this HDR photography lark.
> 
> Makes sense with 3 exposures, but with a single RAW photo, how do you take the photo?
> 
> It seems logical to me that you need to over-expose your RAW photo in order to get the over-exposed shots, and then dial it all back in Photoshop to produce the other 2 lower exposures. Is that right?
> 
> I know there is the limitation of the sensor, and on my non-SLR camera that's not going to be a massive range. Where there is a bright spot, will the RAW photo store the detail before it's reached the full exposure?


Ideally you need to take 3 shots, most decent dSLR cameras will have a bracketing feature that will take a shot anything up to 2 stops under-exposed, a shot normally exposed & then a third up to 2 stops over-exposed. Use software to combine your 3 shots and hey presto - HDR photos


----------



## Dash

I know ideally - but without a tripod a RAW shot is the only way to go. I'm getting reasonably good results from this, but I'm wondering if there is anything else I can do when shooting a single RAW to improve the range etc.


----------



## Dash

Experimentation time!

In each picture, the first photo is the JPG copy the camera produced, the second is a HDR produced with Photomatix from the RAW file, and the third is using the same HDR settings but with three JPEG files extracted from the RAW. All HDR use the same settings.

This photo was taken with the EV set to +1. This goes with my theory that if you want to get the full range then you will need to over expose your RAW photo to get the dark bits.
The JPG EV was +1, -1, -3 (to take into account the +1 when the photo was taken).









I also took the same photo but with the EV set to 0. The JPG extracts were 0, +2, -2.









Make your own mind up on what you think is the better out come. But let me draw your attention to the plastic bag in the bottom right of the picture.


----------



## tomo87

just one of me skiing and a couple of the beach the other day.


----------



## Guest

Dash said:


> Experimentation time!
> 
> Make your own mind up on what you think is the better out come. But let me draw your attention to the plastic bag in the bottom right of the picture.


They're all massively overdone


----------



## Spandex

Dash said:


> Experimentation time!


If you want to use single shot RAW images then you don't need to compensate with the exposure at all. There are two main things to bear in mind:

1. Shooting in RAW lets you do HDR images from a single shot because they contain a lot more dynamic range than can be encoded in a JPEG. Typically there is about +/- 2 to 4 stops of exposure compensation in the RAW image. The software can effectively create your 3 or more exposures (within that range) from the single RAW.

2. Over-exposing will only lose data. Once it's blown out, it's gone... At least if you under-expose there might be some extra details hiding in the shadows.

To be honest, a lot of HDR stuff just looks over-done. It was novel enough to get away with it for a few years, but now it's just looking tired. If you really want to play with exposures, you're better off creating a range of them from a RAW, then using masks in PS to bring out the details in different areas of the photo. You'll end up with a load of dynamic range, but in a realistic image that would be impossible to get straight out the camera.


----------



## jdn




----------



## phope

A quick snap of the cat earlier


----------



## Dash

I'd love to get that shallow depth of field, but I think that means buying a SLR, which is just too pricey... Maybe in five years.


----------



## C.J




----------



## head_ed

Just picked up my 550D - Canon are doing £50 cashback at the moment too, Bargain!

Sadly the lens was out of stock with Jessops, it's being delivered tomorrow so I can't have a proper play - but I can't wait to get it fired up. I have the battery grip on back order too, the one on my 450D doesn't fit the new camera, but it's a good excuse for even more new toys!


----------



## Dash

Some recent photos:
_Van production date: 1953_



























No digital zoom, just 100% resolution cropped, no tripod:


----------



## head_ed

Loving the moon pic!

I've been playing with the new lens & I am over the moon with it. Even at the end of the lens there is hardly any distortion - 10mm gives you a massive viewing angle, something like 104 degrees!

I'll post some pics when I get some decent ones.


----------



## jdn

Moon pic is superb - what lens?


----------



## Dash

Stunning swan. I need to get an eye for noticing what will make a good photo.

All my recent photos have been taken with my new (new, hence the picture spam recently) Lumix FZ38. Being a compact I don't have the luxury of changing lenses, so just the default. Fortunately it has a 35mm equiv focal length of 27-486mm.


----------



## jdn

A couple of indoor shots - not particularly original or creative but fun to do.


----------



## Guest

i like 'em [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie

This really is a fabulous thread. I have no idea about any of it and am repeatedly amazed by the stunning photos on this thread 

Charlie


----------



## Dash

Point and click my friend - let Photoshop make up for your lack of creative talent - that's why I do!


----------



## Charlie

Dash said:


> Point and click my friend - let Photoshop make up for your lack of creative talent - that's why I do!


 :lol: either way mate the results are stunning 

Charlie


----------



## jdn

Some from a cold, windy and wet day at Whipsnade view. The three week old elephant was adorable.


----------



## jdn

Me again, hope you don't mind.

Where I live:


----------



## Dash

You take some cracking photos. The flamingo's wings came out lovely.

I'm still having great fun with my new camera, so let me spam some more! I've been seeing some lush sun-rays pouring through the clouds on the way home from work recently, but never make it home in time. I sat outside and waited for a bit and managed to catch this one, not anywhere as good as what I was seeing, but it worked I think:









Also this evening was a stunning sunset, but again, by the time I had climbed up a high enough hill to get a photo it was behind the clouds, took this one, and I can promise you I haven't bumped the red up to silly levels, it was just stunning in real life:


----------



## Charlie

Awesome 

Charlie


----------



## Reeiss

I know it's kinda evil of me to take photos of tourist, but when I saw this i couldn't resist.


----------



## Dash

More photo spam, my trip to the Quantocks this week:








-Fully zoomed, tor was approx. 10 miles away
















-Dunster (damn castle was closed)








-Cleve Abbey


----------



## jammyd

Some random's from today... need to edit some, but not very good at that yet!


----------



## ScoobyTT

jammyd said:


>


Jesus H Mother of... I thought ugly ducklings were supposed to grow into swans. What... the... CHUFF is that!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Dash

Is that what happens when a sock puppet turns into a living thing...?

There isn't a smiley for horror (in fact, there doesn't seem to be many smilies now).

Edit: found one:


----------



## Smeds

ScoobyTT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus H Mother of... I thought ugly ducklings were supposed to grow into swans. What... the... CHUFF is that!? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It's sunday lunch.


----------



## Guest

Dash said:


> Is that what happens when a sock puppet turns into a living thing...?
> 
> There isn't a smiley for horror (in fact, there doesn't seem to be many smilies now).
> 
> Edit: found one:


 :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Dash said:


> Is that what happens when a sock puppet turns into a living thing...?


  I don't know. It could well be. Either way it looks like it means to *kill us all*!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KimTT

just looked through allll the pics! some amazing ones here!!!

i love photography but sadly my camera isnt great at all.... must invest in a decent camera...and photoshop lol


----------



## Guest

You don't need an expensive camera to take great pics :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Exactly. Quality of optics and the sensor are most important. It's no good having oodles of megapixels if the optics or the CCD itself is cack. And in digital cameras old doesn't necessarily mean bad. I've got a 3.2MP Canon that I can't give away but it takes excellent pictures. Sharp, low colour noise, and insignificant chromatic aberation. People just think bigger number = better though so I've still got it.


----------



## Dash

I disagree, the most important thing is the ability of the photographer. Most of my photos are cack, but I quite like playing with HDR which helps hide that fact. I've taken a few good photos, but they have always been lucky point and clicks.

Still, for putting on the web, a 3MP camera is more than adequate as most people will view a scaled down version.


----------



## ScoobyTT

3MP will print at A4 with no pixellation so is more than acceptable for the average punter's big print needs. For large professional prints 150-300ppi seems sufficient so you can push higher with no discernable pixellation. I've done it.

I was ignoring the ability of the photographer, and making an assumption in that regard as k10mbd said they loved photography  I think it was the Gadget Show the other week they had a 50MP professional camera costing £20K  but anyone can still take a crap picture with it of course. Equally there's not a lot of point in someone with great ability using a tat camera because they'll be let down by any defects caused by poor components.

You're right though Dash, shots can just be lucky. Sometimes it's better to fire off a bunch of shots of something to find a good one among average ones. I like some of your HDR shots, though some look a bit overcooked but I'm not sure if that's your camera as I seem to remember you saying something about a mode it had for it?


----------



## Dash

The inbuilt mode is naff. I'm trying to wean myself off the extreme HDR. But I'm a sucker for bling I guess. I guess it depends if you want to go for a "photo" or not. Some of the HDR things are truly stunning, but have long left the realms of being a photo.


----------



## roddy

Dash said:


> More photo spam, my trip to the Quantocks this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that the Glastonbury torr,,i love the west country,,


----------



## KimTT

going to sound really silly... but the black border you get around pics.. where is that from?


----------



## Guest

he takes all of his pictures from his window....


----------



## Dash

Yes Roddy, it's Glastonbury. I was up a small mound in the middle of the levels and was surprised I could see it, about 10 miles away.

The black border is _not_ a window, thank you very much. I mount all my photos on sugar paper, as taught in school with prit-stick before scanning it in. :roll: No, seriously, I just draw round them with a marker pen and a ruler.


----------



## swfblade

its likely done in Photoshop or some other photography package on the computer k10mbd.


----------



## jdn

Some from our weekend break in Yorkshire:


----------



## Guest

All really great shots jdn


----------



## dzTT

some from my holiday last week...took a trip to Sweetheart Abbey and Dundrennan Abbey. Not sure how to do all the effects wizardry the rest of u guys on here do so here is some basic ones :lol:


----------



## KimTT

as i said before i wish i had a much better camera!! but this is about as good as it gets for me ...


----------



## johnnyboy

Taken on Loch Fyne a few weeks ago.









Near St Andrews Cathedral last Tuesday


















My love is like a pink pink rose


----------



## zorpas

Some latest pics from the lovely small marina in Paphos, Cyprus


----------



## Dash

Some excellent shots there guys. You don't need techno wizardry if you can take good photos


----------



## jdn




----------



## Dash

That second one looks too neat. It looks like it's been rendered for a computer game or something 

I love the quality your photos produce. I guess you've go some nice camera & lenses?


----------



## jdn

Thanks. I am fortunate enough to have a Nikon D300 and take most of my pics with a Sigma 10 - 20mm lens. The second photo you mention does have that crisp rendered look about it - something I like but is a bit of a marmite feature for many. It is a very gently tonemapped image from one RAW file with additional sharpening and noise reduction in Elements.


----------



## Hev

Oooooohhhhh I have some new kit to play with (well OK, I only have it on loan and I have 4 days to get used to it!). I normally pottle around with my trusty Nikon D80 but one of my patients is a professional photographer who cannot work at the moment (swine flu - long story!). I had mentioned to him that I was nervous about taking the official wedding pics for a friend and he offered the use of some lenses.....originally I thought it was him just being kind, but I decided to take him up on it and now I have his bag of goodies home  OMG!!! I have 4 days to master a 21meg Canon 

So far I have not had much of a chance but I suspect there'll be quite a few pics of the cat and car over the coming days - looking forward to trying out the HD video mode on it too 

So in the bag is: Canon 5D mark II, 24-105mm lens, 12-24mm wide angle lens, 70-200mm lens (OMG it is soooo heavy) and a 1.4 extender......I hate to think how many £££££ I am holding  

Hev x


----------



## Dash

Don't drop it


----------



## Dash

One from a wonder round town today.


----------



## Kell

Some taken using Hipstamaitc on my iPhone.


----------



## jdn

Great effect Kell.


----------



## roddy

mmm :? :? :?  looks more like you just found the Kodak Brownie again !!


----------



## Kell

roddy said:


> mmm :? :? :?  looks more like you just found the Kodak Brownie again !!


The key to good photographs is lighting. You can take 10 shots in a row while the clouds are covering the sun. Then, you might just capture one when the light is fading at the end of the day and all of a sudden the light brings the shot to life.

While great composition helps, it's not enough on its own. I feel (and I'm happy for others to disagree) that the lighting in those above makes the shots. Taken with a normal digital camera, they'd be very plain shots.

In much the same way as some of the HDR shots, it adds another dimension.

Yes, it can be seen as old fashioned. But equally, I think many digital shots are just plain because they're all *too *perfect.


----------



## Dash

I think they're both super. I couldn't tell you if that's because of the retro look or not, but either way excellent shots.


----------



## Charlie

I like the fact that they both look "real" if that makes sense, rather than some cleverly modified picture, although that said I appreciate that type of shot just as much 

Charlie


----------



## Spandex

I know there are loads of sites explaining how it's not the camera that makes a good picture (and some very good demos on here too) but I saw this today and thought it was worth posting. I always thought the camera on my 3GS was awful, but it seems it was me all along:

http://fstoppers.com/iphone/

The site is pretty ropey right now as it seems to be getting a hammering after Gizmodo posted a story about it. The video is available on the Gizmodo page if the fstoppers site isn't working for you:

http://gizmodo.com/5580276/professional-fashion-shootwith-an-iphone-3gs


----------



## KenTT

A few shots from the weekend, of a very unusual supercar

Not the easiest of colours to photograph on a very sunny day.

Click on pics for bigger:


----------



## Guest

nice


----------



## Dash

I always land up with blown away patches on light colours. Lovely car (and surroundings).

Went to the zoo yesterday, and got this one:


----------



## Guest

haha, could almost be the same guy


----------



## NaughTTy

Not this one though - he's in the US!









Some more shots from Florida last year


----------



## rabTT

Struggling to get that 'perfect' finish but I am using a pic that I didn't intentionally take for this type of manipulation. Maybe when the weather improves later this week, I'll go out and take some high angled shots and try again ..
ps - how do I get borders using CS2? Is there a plug-in?


----------



## jdn

Nice faux tilt-shift.

Don't use CS2 but in Elements there are two easy ways - increase canvas size and use the appropriate colour for the border, or use the stroke command to add an edge over the image.


----------



## Dash

Aye, I use a stroke for borders. Go to layer effects, stroke, set it to be inside, set size and colour, voila!


----------



## Trev TT

Eloo, right ive given up searching online as i only get pages of sales spam. so my question is what SD card to purchase for my new Fuji HS10 camera? Im thinking of a Fujifilm 8GB Class 6 SDHC SD Card. i figure staying with the same brand will be best as its probably what the camera was optimized on. any advice would be welcomed for this newbie photographer. many thanks Trev TT


----------



## Dash

Like a lot of electronics, the chips inside will be manufactured in the same factories. The important thing is it's Class 6, which is the fastest SD card rating (although there appear to be others, the specification doesn't allow for anything faster, so how well they will perform is anybodies guess).

I tend to buy SanDisk cards as they are good and don't have a silly mark-up.

It is likely that your camera will support up to 32GB size cards.


----------



## droopsnoot

Well, I finally took the plunge and bought a DSLR - a Pentax KX, largely because I have a selection of lenses from my Pentax film SLR and they all fit it. I haven't had much chance to do anything particularly spectacular with it, but I've got a few photos last weekend at the Pageant of Power. I started off being quite unimpressed, but then I remembered that with the old compact I probably wouldn't have got some of these due to the time it takes to focus and charge the CCD. One thing with the DSLR, it's very quick from switch-on to shutter release to actually taking the photo.

Although this car isn't really in great focus, it does give the impression of speed. It was about 3" off the ground at the time, having come over the little bridge at high speed, but the shot wasn't prepared at all, just a reaction to the commentary.










This is with my old manual 35-200mm zoom lens, but I think the main issue is I hadn't figured out how to override the auto exposure to brighten it up a bit. Again, with the compact this wouldn't have been possible - these would have been very small specks in the middle of the screen.



















So hopefully in the next few weeks I'll get a chance to take some photos of something a bit more interesting. That's the trouble with these photo threads - just shows what nice places other people go to.


----------



## ScoobyTT

manphibian said:


>





NaughTTy said:


> Not this one though - he's in the US!


Hmmmm... now admittedly I've not given it much of my time, but I've compared these meerkats, and I'm still not sure which one could give me the best deal on my car insurance. Any thoughts? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

:lol:


----------



## Dash

It's almost as if there needs to be a website for comparing Meerkats.

Droopsnoot: You can tinker with exposures and contrast in a photo package, if you shoot in RAW a lot more information is retained and you can process the image to how you want it to look afterwards.


----------



## Hev

Just been going through and organising the pics I took from the wedding the other week and even if I do say so myself, I am quite pleased with them....especially since this was my first attempt at being 'official photographer'!

Thank goodness for digital cameras tho.....I took just over 1000 shots!!!! 



























































































I hope you like them.

Hev x


----------



## Guest

few from Silverstone today 










































was quite tricky with my turd camera with no manual focus :/


----------



## Guest

had a play with a couple


----------



## swfblade

In case you dont see it:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=179819


----------



## igotone

A few birds....


----------



## Dash

Stunning bird pictures. Did it involve a lot of sitting around? I just don't have the patience for photography...

One from the sunset on Sunday:


----------



## igotone

Dash said:


> Stunning bird pictures. Did it involve a lot of sitting around? I just don't have the patience for photography...
> 
> One from the sunset on Sunday:


It does involve a fair bit of sitting around, but I just love being out there away from the madding crowd anyway.

That's not a bad sunset - there must be a photographer in there somewhere trying to get out. :wink:


----------



## Super Josh

Fantastic Bird pics Igotone  Just had a look around your site too, very impressive 

Not in the same league as yours, but I managed to take my first Kingfisher picture last weekend. They are such elusive buggers, aren't they :lol:

If the weather is decent this weekend, i hope to get out to try and take some more. 

Josh


----------



## igotone

Super Josh said:


> Fantastic Bird pics Igotone  Just had a look around your site too, very impressive
> 
> Not in the same league as yours, but I managed to take my first Kingfisher picture last weekend. They are such elusive buggers, aren't they :lol:
> 
> If the weather is decent this weekend, i hope to get out to try and take some more.
> 
> Josh


Thabks Josh. Be careful mate - Kingfishers are such spectacular birds - it 's easy to become obsessed.


----------



## kazinak




----------



## beeyondGTR

awesome pastels.......










box-er vs TT










giving me the stint eye

L8R..............


----------



## DeanTT

Time for my 6 monthly update.... :?

Apologies, I rarely get the time to look at the forum but as of October I should have a few spare mins during the day :-D. Also, i'm stuck behind a firewall which only allows me to see images through Flickr, hence the lack of replies to other posts.


----------



## Dash

Dean, your photos are stunning. Do you do a lot of post-processing work on them (apart from the obvious ones), or is it pain-staking work with getting the lighting all spot on?

Found these in my garden this week, thought they might come out well with a bit of HDR:


----------



## DeanTT

Dash said:


> Dean, your photos are stunning. Do you do a lot of post-processing work on them (apart from the obvious ones), or is it pain-staking work with getting the lighting all spot on?


Hi Dash,

Thank you. It varies from job to job really. I try and shoot for perfect straight out of camera results each time, I've been known to spend 3 hrs on one photo just waiting for the right light. The highly processed images are often for advertising and so they ask that images have a certain look to them.

Cheers,

Dean


----------



## kmpowell

A couple of recent pics I haver taken. Excuse the apparent low quality, they have been resized/compressed by Facebook on upload...


----------



## Smeds

kazinak said:


>


I love these shots, what shutter speed was this?


----------



## beeyondGTR

JAX, FL USA


----------



## beeyondGTR

forgot one


----------



## C.J

A few randoms:


----------



## beeyondGTR

ME & My little girl some  25++ years ago.......


----------



## jdn

Not had much time recently, here is one from a flying visit to a church in Framlingham:


----------



## Guzi

going to my car and i saw the sunset but maybe a minute too late, looks mad considering the where i took it from


----------



## KenTT

A couple from the Silverstone - 2010 Renault World Series

Sorry theyr'e very large when clicked, as I didn't originally host them with the TTF in mind :roll:










Look at the glance from the driver being passed:


----------



## TTCool

These pictures mean so much to me; I'm posting them here as well as the 'Today' thread.
Click to enlarge




























Joe


----------



## TTCool

Ken

Have you every thought of offering your pictures to a magazine perhaps in a freelance capacity.

Joe


----------



## KenTT

TTCool said:


> Ken
> 
> Have you every thought of offering your pictures to a magazine perhaps in a freelance capacity.
> 
> Joe


Those trees are huge Joe.

Thanks, your very kind, but there are a huge number of good photographers around now, it seems with the advent of digital that lots more people have entered the media fray. The day of making any reasonable money from photography are limited to the very few that are really dedicated.

For me personally, photography is an enjoyment and I think pressures of doing it for financial gain would take the long term pleasure out of it for me. Having said that I have had some small financial gains from it over the years  .

Here's a few more from me. Last years Renault F1 car:
click for large pic.









Also a couple from Duxford:
The Sea furry









See if can spot the man with a camera


----------



## TTCool

The Setting: Click to enlarge on all pics.









The Art Work:









The Construction (Similar to Angel of the North Welded Construction)









Joe


----------



## KenTT

*36 Litre hair dryer*

Just a few grabbed snap shots I took while I was waiting on the flight line for another air display to commence. The loud pops and bangs caught my attention.


----------



## jdn

Been struggling to find time but managed to get a day at Ingleton falls in Yorkshire. Here are a selection with varying levels of processing:




































Great place to practice slow exposure shots - very lucky with the weather.


----------



## TTCool

Aah, Ingleton Falls...One of my favourite places and favourite drives to get there 

Joe


----------



## head_ed

No HDR, but a shot I grabbed whilst out for a walk in mid-Wales a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Kell

head_ed said:


> No HDR, but a shot I grabbed whilst out for a walk in mid-Wales a couple of weeks ago.


I aways thought you were taller.


----------



## clived

Few of mine.


----------



## Harvester

Kell said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> No HDR, but a shot I grabbed whilst out for a walk in mid-Wales a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aways thought you were taller.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: A lumberjack for Chesswood Mushrooms


----------



## ricka

Hi all, can I just repeat what some other folks have said - great idea!

I'm just starting photography but take the camera alot when out walking; some recent pictures;

North Gare (Teesmouth)










White Horse (Kilburn, North Yorkshire)










Ripon Cathedral (worth the £3 photo permit!)










Nikon D60 with polarising filter (no software). Can anyone recommend a budget photo editing programme?

Regards, Rich


----------



## Dash

Photoshop Elements is about £60.


----------



## ricka

Thanx Dash. :wink:


----------



## clived

I was kind of hoping for a bit of constructive feedback from the great and the good on this thread - any chance?


----------



## NaughTTy

clived said:


> I was kind of hoping for a bit of constructive feedback from the great and the good on this thread - any chance?


I love 'em!

Especially like the baloon one - liked that one ever since I saw it on FB. The only one that doesn't do anything for me is the telephone box. HDR a bit overdone on that IM(uneducated)O 

Sure I've seen that Porsche one somewhere before....










Yours is better though, obviously [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## clived

Thanks Paul. Re the telephone box one, the only thing I can say is that the white "halo" around the box and the pole is deliberate - it's meant to signify the power of the communicaiton zapping off, or some other similar bollox


----------



## jdn

Have added some comments - bear in mind I am but a lowly amateur!


clived said:


> Few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very creative, well framed. Only minor point is that no where appears to be really pin sharp. Might have been fun to have the rear view mirror as the focal point? A great original shot though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one - great character, nice and sharp, good bokeh. To my eyes a little washed out and the highlights are slightly blown. If you could boost the contrast a bit and rein in the white areas as well this would be a first class portrait shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good effort to get it all in - cropped from a larger file? Clouds are good interesting backdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have never tried light trails but this adds something with the speed sign - makes you wonder how fast the car was travelling. Not sure why light trail appears to be broken - multiple exposures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking - again, road sign adds some context and the light trails here are really effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grungy HDR, doesn't really do it for me I am afraid, even though I have done similar myself in the past. Halo and noise put me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically very good colour pop on a really interesting subject. Certainly contrast with the other two faces in the shot. Might have worked even better if the two people in the frame were looking at the camera?


Great macro, well framed and nice and sharp. Not easy outdoors but looks like probably a little overcast which helps. Dark area to the edge pulls at the eye a little, a lighter backdrop might work even better.

All in all a great selection - I would have numbers 2, 5, 8 and 1 as my top four.

Please feel free to comment on any of my efforts and please take all of the above in the good manner it is intended.


----------



## jdn




----------



## clived

jdn said:


> ...and please take all of the above in the good manner it is intended.


Absolutely! I put these up as they are some of my favourites but I know none of them are perfect, so the feedback is what I wanted. The Porsche is sharp where it is meant to be sharp - I have an A3 print of this that totally confused a judge in a competition however! I like the mono portrait myself and agree certainly the top left could do with a little dampening down. The macro was actually my first outing with my macro lens and that was hand-held in the breeze - really got me excited about the possibility of macro!


----------



## jdn

Here is a quick play with the low res version provided of the mono portrait:










As ever all in a persons taste.


----------



## zorpas

Just some pics from my recent holidays on the Greek islands :


----------



## Nem

Think it's about time actually posted up some results of my day out yesterday at Snetterton 























































There are a few more in the album here:

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/NemesisNG/Snetterton 301010/

Nick


----------



## KenTT

Some nice pans there Nick 

How warm was it :wink:


----------



## kmpowell




----------



## citrix20

Some shots I took at the Renault World Series day at Silverstone back in September.


































Also one I took on the beach in Norfolk, can't decide if this picture is any good or not.


----------



## krisrogers

Thought I'd add a couple of pictures of the sproggs... 


Digging deep... by krisapple80, on Flickr


Thomas by krisapple80, on Flickr


Isabel pouting... by krisapple80, on Flickr


----------



## krisrogers

Balloon ride, Ashton Court, Bristol


St Johns Lane, Bedminster by krisapple80, on Flickr


View from Frys, Keynsham by krisapple80, on Flickr


Looking back towards Ashton Court by krisapple80, on Flickr


Don't look down... by krisapple80, on Flickr


----------



## KenTT

krisrogers said:


> Thought I'd add a couple of pictures of the sproggs...


"Wave when you get to the bridge"

Nice series Kris


----------



## KenTT

kmpowell said:


>


What was your intended focus at the time Kevin :?


----------



## jdn

I am sure KMP intended the fence to be sharp and the track to be out of focus - kinda works for me.


----------



## KenTT

jdn said:


> I am sure KMP intended the fence to be sharp and the track to be out of focus - kinda works for me.


Perhaps I should phrase the question; was the shot accidental or had he tried to focus on the cars but the auto focus selected the raptor fencing? Which is the bane of track side photography :twisted:

Although, for me I hate the fencing so I'm afraid it does little for me  I struggle at times to reduce its effect to a minimum (widest aperture/slowest shutter speed and as close as pos) as this shot so well demonstrates:


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> I am sure KMP intended the fence to be sharp and the track to be out of focus


Indeed I did.



KenTT said:


> was the shot accidental or had he tried to focus on the cars but the auto focus selected the raptor fencing?


A bit of both TBH. At the top of Hailwood Hill I tried to do a long range shot as the Clios were entering Paddock Hill bend, but the auto focus accidentally kicked in and grabbed a part of the fence. With that in mind I then wondered if I could grab something foreground whilst retaining the Clios movement, so I tried to see if I could grab the public address system as a focal point when the Clios next came around into PH. I slowed down the shutter speed slightly and got the result I was after which is the PAS clearly in view, the closest fence slightly blurred, and the Clios in [what would be] their their usual place (as shown in pic one) completely blurred. I then walked up to Druids and focused on the two horizontal strands of fencing to try and give a sense of the danger.

I know they aren't very 'good' pics, but my camera only comes out a few times a year, so I'm not even an amateur and don't get time to do it as a hobby like you guys. I like that they are a bit different, giving the sense of what a track-day is like for a spectator.


----------



## jdn

The other thing both the shots do manage is to convey the contours and elevation change of the track by having a strong foreground reference. Close in shots of the cars would not show off the track so well.


----------



## NormStrm

Here is a shot from my Nokia N8


----------



## Dash

Wow, that's impressive quality from a phone. Think I need to get rid of my 3 year old phone.


----------



## jdn

Couple of fun shots from today:


----------



## ttjay

Few from the Ryder Cup


----------



## KenTT

Some people are so camera shy :lol:


----------



## was

a couple of pics from the 'Burj Khalifa' (124th floor)


----------



## jdn




----------



## wallstreet

Salut folks

I just started playing with my Sony NEX-5 today, anyone else with this camera.

Really liking it, the photos are crisp, clear and well see for yourself:

Original B&W:









V POWER Ron 100:









Curves:









I shall try some night shots of nature over the course of Dec to New Year, as that is mainly why I bought it. Some real Swiss Alpen melange and travel shots.

How does one do the car movement shots? Any good forums that acts like a training 101 in Photography??

Thanks


----------



## Fictorious

To do the moving car shots it's usually best to set the car rolling very slowly and pan with the car with a monopod or very very steady hand. Set the shutter speed to an appropriate time that you still get good focused shots of the car.


----------



## wallstreet

Fictorious said:


> To do the moving car shots it's usually best to set the car rolling very slowly and pan with the car with a monopod or very very steady hand. Set the shutter speed to an appropriate time that you still get good focused shots of the car.


There is a special setting, steadying the shot on it that I can manipulate, shall give it a go one night..  Thanks


----------



## wallstreet

I tried my first night photos, first on the car. I need to read up on the settings, I will tell you what I dont like in each photo. I am sure the experts can tell me what I need to do.

I found the car would not focus:










Although this next one looks clean. I wanted better focus on the lights inside:










This one I was trying to rush out, so I didnt get the setting as I wasnted:










Here is a night shot of the wonderful weather:


----------



## jaqcom

Ted helping looking for burst pipe................ :roll:









Festive Greeting Folks..........


----------



## SAJ77

A couple of the Singapore skyline, taken from the 'Singapore Flyer' - the worlds tallest ferris wheel 


















Some from the Yas Marina Circuit (Abu Dhabi GP)

























(All taken with a Digi camera so not the best quality)

Saj


----------



## spilz

I Love Photography!!! I'm Currently working as a graphic designer and I get to work along side photographers which is awesome fun, but I do want to eventually work as a photographer.

Here's a few of my latest shots and a link to my account on Flickr.

http://www.flickr.com/samspilsbury


----------



## clived

Fictorious said:


> To do the moving car shots it's usually best to set the car rolling very slowly and pan with the car with a monopod or very very steady hand. Set the shutter speed to an appropriate time that you still get good focused shots of the car.


My favourite method is to fix the rig to the car. So long as your supports are nice and rigid (to avoid the poles flexing and therefore everything bluring) this is the best way to get the car sharp and the background with movement blur. As you say the car only has to be moving at walking pace to get good background blur. This method does however need good Photoshop skills to remove the rig from the shots.


----------



## TTCool

Coastal Award Pier. Click to enlarge.









Joe


----------



## KenTT

Nice elevated view Joe. Is that Gran & Grandads shadows I spot in the bottom right :wink:


----------



## spilz

loving the sig kev, what did you light it with?


----------



## KenTT

spilz said:


> loving the sig kev, what did you light it with?


Hi Spilz, I used 2 x Canon 580EX, one on a stand at the rear of the car and the other on the camera.

These were taken some years ago and were my first attempts with strobe lighting, although I'm not so keen on the editing now:


----------



## spilz

Ah cool i was hoping for a Canon answer lol.

I'm looking at getting into strobing for car images, and skateboarding etc, I was going to go with the 430ex ii to get me going.
Its not exactly straight forward trying to figure out what you need is it!

Ive done a lot of long exposure with cars, with handheld lighting, but that has its restrictions as you can only do it in pitch black really. Hence the inevitable move to strobing. It all just seems really complicated at the moment cuz im new to flash.
I understand where to place the flashes to get certain effects, but i dont have a clue what to buy to make a flash go off if its not attached to the camera.


----------



## Kell

Here are some interesting ones I took at Christmas:

(This was a very cold New Year's day at Blyth.)


----------



## spilz

Ken, not kev! Sorry i can't concentrate when I'm at work cuz I shouldn't be on here!


----------



## jontymo

My toy









Taken at Santa Pod last year


----------



## TTCool

I bought this print in Carnaby Street; way back  Could be worth a few quid now :roll: Thought it might bring back a few memories for you. Not THIS print...this PRINT :roll:










Joe


----------



## KenTT

That's a bit cheeky :roll:

Yes, I remember this one way back Joe.


----------



## SAJ77

Taken the other day with my new camera......David Coulthard thrashing a Redbull F1 car along the 'high street' in Singapore


----------



## TTCool

KenTT said:


> That's a bit cheeky :roll:
> 
> Yes, I remember this one way back Joe.


Ken

How many members have already set this picture as their desktop background? :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## kmpowell

A couple whilst I'm currently in India:


----------



## WozzaTT

Quality shots kmpowell 

What camera you using? You had a Canon 500D didn't you?


----------



## kmpowell

WozzaTT said:


> Quality shots kmpowell
> 
> What camera you using? You had a Canon 500D didn't you?


Cheers 

Yup still got it.


----------



## Fictorious




----------



## NaughTTy

A few from our trip down under in April:


----------



## KenTT

That's a great series of shots there Paul, looks like you had a great holiday


----------



## KenTT

A couple of Classics cars from the weekend @ Silverstone. All thanks to a very kind forum member 

Sorry these are large (1900 pixels wide) I'll link the others:










Link: HERE

And: HERE

Another: HERE

Last one: HERE


----------



## NaughTTy

KenTT said:


> That's a great series of shots there Paul, looks like you had a great holiday


Thanks Ken we certainly did 

Some great pics from your Sunday at Silverstone too (real shame I couldn't make it despite an offer from the same "very kind forum member"  )

Here's a few more from Oz 









































































Yes I do like my sunrise/sunset shots :roll:


----------



## TJS




----------



## Dash

Some stunning pictures. I just don't think my camera is man enough.

A couple from the other week.


----------



## KenTT

Like shots 2 & 4 Dash.

Looks like Lurch lives behind that door :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## KenTT

Like the black cats eye shot AdamTT.


----------



## KenTT

Spent a few hours up at Silverstone in the company of NaughTTy, we watched the GT series cars go round the new circuit layout.

A few pics:


----------



## TTCool

Great pics as usual, Ken. I love the GT series cars...right up my street 

Joe


----------



## NaughTTy

A few from me from the GTs at Silverstone this weekend - Thanks Ken





































A couple of the many Lambos in the paddock...










And one of the master at work - Ken's lens made my little 18-200mm seem desperately inadequate!! :lol:


----------



## KenTT

Nicely done Paul, those shots look really good. Thanks for your company, it was a great day.

Oh nearly forgot the other racy number I photographed for you:

Maybe NWSF, *HERE*


----------



## NaughTTy

KenTT said:


> Nicely done Paul, those shots look really good. Thanks for your company, it was a great day.
> 
> Oh nearly forgot the other racy number I photographed for you:
> 
> Maybe NWSF, *HERE*


Thanks Ken!!!

Here's one I took 'specially for you mate : Paddock view


----------



## SAJ77

I am after a bit of advice....

I have been looking at 18-200 mm lenses for my Canon EOS 550d and due to the cost have ruled out an original Canon one (cant justify cost as i'm just a novice!)

Found Sigma ones and Tamron ones for about half the price.....so I was wondering, which brand is better?

Or are both pretty much the same in terms of quality etc?

And do I NEED one with Optical Stabilizer? :?

Also, any recommendations on where to buy one from apart from good old Ebay.

Cheers
Saj


----------



## Dash

There are a few comparison/review sites out there that cover lenses. It's been a while since I've read any, but I seem to recall that Sigma and Tamron are both fairly good quality, some lenses beating others.

At 200mm you'll want the image stabiliser if you're shooting free. Otherwise you'll need a tripod to avoid any shaking.


----------



## SAJ77

Cheers Dash for the advice 

Saj


----------



## SAJ77

A few from Singapore Zoo - using a Canon EOS 550D with 55-250 IS lens....


----------



## jdn




----------



## jdn

Some more from Paris:


Louvre by jdnpics, on Flickr


Bridge faces by jdnpics, on Flickr


Jardin de Luxembourg by jdnpics, on Flickr


----------



## Dash

JDN, your HDR shots are something else, the quality is superb.


----------



## jdn

Why thanks - always a marmite technique, certainly learnt to tone it down compared to some of my earlier efforts.

Here is the colour version of the Louvre:


Louvre colour by jdnpics, on Flickr


----------



## skiwhiz

SAJ77 said:


> I am after a bit of advice....
> 
> I have been looking at 18-200 mm lenses for my Canon EOS 550d and due to the cost have ruled out an original Canon one (cant justify cost as i'm just a novice!)
> 
> And do I NEED one with Optical Stabilizer? :?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on where to buy one from apart from good old Ebay.
> 
> Cheers
> Saj


Anybody you know near by who is a member of talk photography, you can pick up reasonably priced secondhand gear there, only thing is like here the is a minimum number of posts, or you get fewer items on POTN as its mainly US users.
If you want I could put something in the wanted section for you.


----------



## SAJ77

skiwhiz said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am after a bit of advice....
> 
> I have been looking at 18-200 mm lenses for my Canon EOS 550d and due to the cost have ruled out an original Canon one (cant justify cost as i'm just a novice!)
> 
> And do I NEED one with Optical Stabilizer? :?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on where to buy one from apart from good old Ebay.
> 
> Cheers
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody you know near by who is a member of talk photography, you can pick up reasonably priced secondhand gear there, only thing is like here the is a minimum number of posts, or you get fewer items on POTN as its mainly US users.
> If you want I could put something in the wanted section for you.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, much appreciated 

I ended up buying a new Canon 55 - 250 IS lens.

Saj


----------



## skiwhiz

I ended up buying a new Canon 55 - 250 IS lens.

Saj[/quote]

good have some fun with it


----------



## jdn

A selection from my Flickr stream:


Baleful Macaque by jdnpics, on Flickr


Tornado by jdnpics, on Flickr


By the river by jdnpics, on Flickr


Frosted leaves by jdnpics, on Flickr


Lean on me by jdnpics, on Flickr


The interesting stairs by jdnpics, on Flickr


Thorpeness windmill by jdnpics, on Flickr


Matthew resting at train stop by jdnpics, on Flickr


Private prayer chapel in St Leonards church, Horringer by jdnpics, on Flickr


Spider web by jdnpics, on Flickr


----------



## ttjay

Just found this on my memory card lol


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Please be gentle, I'm no artist! ... or photographer :lol:


----------



## jdn

First one is great - love the sky. Cool water splash capture too.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, look great with the filters on 8)

Yours look lovely as always jdn


----------



## AwesomeAl

I know they are nothing amazing like some of the above, but I thought I'd share a couple of my 'uneducated' attempts


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Love the shot of the moon, if you don't mind me asking, what lens
Did you use for it?


----------



## AwesomeAl

Pot Of Jam said:


> Love the shot of the moon, if you don't mind me asking, what lens
> Did you use for it?


Minolta 75-300mm AF, F4.5-5.6


----------



## BossFox

Me at Brands Hatch.










It's faster than it looks...

And after a good clean. (not by me)


----------



## Smeds

Not a special car by any means but quite happy with this shot. Was just experimenting at home and trying a few things, pretty much what I was hoping for.


----------



## dsm1113

Some great shots! Has anyone had any experience with HDR photos?


----------



## jdn

dsm1113 said:


> Some great shots! Has anyone had any experience with HDR photos?


Plenty - photos 2,5, 6 and 9 are HDR above.

Here is a link to a tutorial on my Flickr stream:


HDR in evolution (or, I'll show you mine...) by jdnpics, on Flickr

and some more of my HDR:


WWII Ambulances by jdnpics, on Flickr


Ingleton falls by jdnpics, on Flickr


Wooden cogs by jdnpics, on Flickr


Boats at sunset by jdnpics, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Bit noisey cause i maxxed out the settings :lol:


----------



## TTCool

Village Life









Joe


----------



## KenTT

Don't normaly post on here anymore Joe, but just want to say, that has a lovely feel about it. You sure don't see many now.


----------



## TTCool

KenTT said:


> Don't normaly post on here anymore Joe, but just want to say, that has a lovely feel about it. You sure don't see many now.


Hi Ken

As you probably know Judy and I spend a lot of time in the countryside and one of the things we always notice is someone posting a letter or waiting to use a 'phone box  .

One of the many reasons why I love my wife so much is that when the mobile 'phone came into existence she said that it would never catch on 

Joe


----------



## Guest

Some (well loads) of pics from my trip to London this week.

Would really like some constructive criticism from some of you great photographers we have on here, as i'd like to get better


----------



## skiwhiz

hi luke
I assume you have been playing with angles of view and focal points, which if thats right then some of them could be better, or if they have been cropped, then the point of interest in some is not quiet there for me, be we all like different things and I am guessing your not totally happy when you are asking for advice. The great thing about digital is you can play with angles and try various options then bin the ones that don't work and that way you will develop a style that you like. So take several shots of the same thing but vary how close you are and the angle of the shot, make sure the point of interest is clear and nothing distracts from it.
Also sometimes it can be better to take more in the shot then play with cropping it, so that you get the impact you want, especially with landscape when you can change it to a panoramic picture just by cropping above and below.

but the best advice is play and find out the limitations of the kit you are using and its strengths.


----------



## Guest

Hi, cheers. None are cropped, mostly as they came from the camera except for vignetting and borders added in photoshop.

First real plays with new camera, and first on i've had with any real creative controls,so just need to practice i guess.

Some i'm happy with, some not so much :lol:

Will take your advice on taking more pics from different angles.... All of those were basically one shot attempts....

On the subject of panoramas,the NEX-5 has an awesome 'sweep panorama' mode where you just sweep the camera across and it quickly takes 10 or so pics and merges them perfectly...

Here's my first one... bit rubbish, but shows how well it works


----------



## skiwhiz

manphibian said:


> Some (well loads) of pics from my trip to London this week.
> 
> Would really like some constructive criticism from some of you great photographers we have on here, as i'd like to get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the gate detracts if the focal point is the statue at the top of the column, play with the colum angle they way you did but in a way the gates can be ps 'd out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have either had more in the viewfinder or stepped back as you just miss the top of the heads on the topside and their feet and what ever is below, this would have been a good one to ply with with cropping to get exactly what you want, could also look better if it was straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one works for me, building angles, some reflection and foreground focal point offset so you are drawn to the buildings as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> less light on this especially with it being backlit due to the lighting in the building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good attempt just does not quiet work but not sure what to say other than was the zoom fully open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one works better for me than the next ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deleted wrong shot this is about the memorial
> The boarder detracts from the foot in the lower section, plus the hat hanging from the standing soldier draws the eye away, a subject which you could have had a play to see what works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again not sure what you wanted to achieve due to some of the detail missing from the panel, take the full frame then play with it to reduce the detail in the picture if that was what you were after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one due to the lighting and shadow on the face I would crop from around the waste and it should emphasise the shadow on the head.
> 
> mind you don't have to agree but just some thoughts, also becareful with shallow depth of field which you have got in some of the shots, it can enhance when you want the subject to stand out but it does detract if you get it slightly wrong.
> Lots of good info out there on the web so read up on the effects but remember rulkes are made to be broken so when you get advice when people quote rules ignore it some of my best landscape shots have blown the thirds rule out of the water.
> 
> like the pano shot you can have some really fun with that.


----------



## Dash

I like them very much. Think some of the vignetting could have had a wider-angle photo to start with ideally.


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the thoughts 

Will bear all that in mind. Think i need to take more and wider shots, and crop later, rather than trying to compose it perfectly in one shot in the camera...

oh and yeah, i need to calm the hell down with the vignetting :lol: Rushed the processing to get them all done.


----------



## Guest

Another question...

About lenses, i'll eventually be getting some more lenses to play with, but after some advice...

The kit lens is an f3.5-5.6 / 18-55.
Was thinking of getting the f1.8 / 50mm lens...

Would this be suitably varied from the kit lens? Is there a noticeable difference between f1.8 and 3.5?


----------



## Spandex

manphibian said:


> Another question...
> 
> About lenses, i'll eventually be getting some more lenses to play with, but after some advice...
> 
> The kit lens is an f3.5-5.6 / 18-55.
> Was thinking of getting the f1.8 / 50mm lens...
> 
> Would this be suitably varied from the kit lens? Is there a noticeable difference between f1.8 and 3.5?


I think you should certainly notice the difference in how much you can shrink the depth of field with a 1.8. The fixed length lens will also force you to think more about framing your shots and probably more importantly it will force you to move yourself instead of being lazy and waiting for shots to come to you.

That being said, I had a Nikon f1.8 50mm and sold it as I wasn't getting much use out of it. I'm a bit lazy though.


----------



## Guest

Spandex said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question...
> 
> About lenses, i'll eventually be getting some more lenses to play with, but after some advice...
> 
> The kit lens is an f3.5-5.6 / 18-55.
> Was thinking of getting the f1.8 / 50mm lens...
> 
> Would this be suitably varied from the kit lens? Is there a noticeable difference between f1.8 and 3.5?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should certainly notice the difference in how much you can shrink the depth of field with a 1.8. The fixed length lens will also force you to think more about framing your shots and probably more importantly it will force you to move yourself instead of being lazy and waiting for shots to come to you.
> 
> That being said, I had a Nikon f1.8 50mm and sold it as I wasn't getting much use out of it. I'm a bit lazy though.
Click to expand...

Cool cheers. Will wait for the e-mount 50mm to come out it think. You can get adaptors for the NEX to use any lenses, but i'd like to keep all the auto functions  But mostly so it has the same ultra cool magnesium finish :lol:


----------



## ian222

My dad has just bought a new camera think its a bridge camera, if i want to start playing with filters on it what do i get and from where. It has a 58mm lens i think.


----------



## Dash

Polariser is the first to get. This can be used on a day-to-day basis to improve colours and reduce reflections.

Neutral Density filters are cool if you want to do things like take milky water shots - they essentially cut out a percentage of the light making the shutter stay open for longer. You'll need a tri-pod.


----------



## Guest

Spamming a few more pics from Manchester today.









































































Just realised my pictures are all pretty dark and moody... much like myself i guess. :lol:


----------



## jdn

Some nice DOF there - like the last one, but what the heck is it?

Some from a recent trip to Warwick Castle:


Formidable foe by jdnpics, on Flickr


American Eagle by jdnpics, on Flickr


Knight and horse by jdnpics, on Flickr


View from the Mound by jdnpics, on Flickr


----------



## spilz

Bit of everything for me!

I work as a product photographer so I do a lot of studio work, but when I'm off I'd rather be out and about!


----------



## Adam-tt

Just looking through some of my photos and found these


----------



## Dash

Took this this morning through the condensation on my bedroom window.


----------



## Dash

And a couple of HDR ones:


----------



## jdn

Dash said:


> And a couple of HDR ones:


Great mood with this one, nice processing.


----------



## jdn

Two from this weekend.


Sprocket and ball by jdnpics, on Flickr


Stourhead bridge by jdnpics, on Flickr


----------



## Dash

I'm not sure that Dog's real! Looks almost like a toy. Great stuff once again.



jdn said:


> Great mood with this one, nice processing.


I tried to avoid an excessive look with this one; but interestingly enough on Facebook, it was the colourful HDR one that got all the interest.

The different thing I did to the organ which I haven't done before was to soften it a bit. Where normally I would sharpen a picture if anything.


----------



## Toshiba

This is the best photo ive taken...


----------



## cdavies360

jdn said:


> Two from this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sprocket and ball by jdnpics, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Stourhead bridge by jdnpics, on Flickr


What camera are you using for these photos? Looking to invest in a Canon 550D shortly.


----------



## jdn

Nikon D300 for those.


----------



## Dash

Come on then folk, it's fireworks night, get your snaps up.

My first attempt at that streaky car-light effect whilst waiting for the fireworks (yes, I piddled with that lens-shift thingy, could probably have put more effort in):









My favourites:


----------



## kazinak

next time ,try adjust white balance :wink:


----------



## Dash

The photo was taken under sodium street lamps, which is fairly prevalent in here in the UK. Sodium glows orange so this is actually a pretty good representation of the colours seen. You'll note that the smoke and the car-lights are white, if I had altered the sodium light colours then these would be thrown out to unrealistic colours.


----------



## kazinak

i know what you mean, however it looks to yellow


----------



## Dash

I see what you mean, but the left side isn't an accurate representation of the event. Plus, I'm not sure I could have kept the other white bits if I had pushed it the other way. I'll give it an adjustment in PS see what it does.


----------



## ross_cj250

Can anyone give me some advice on an old 35mm slr camera, please.

I bought it for my better half over 25 years ago, it was used regularly but hasn't been used for more than 10 years now...if you can advise me if it has any value to it and, if so, where best to sell it on...

Praktica B100 electronic with 50mm lens and case with strap

Praktica 80-200mm zoom lens with case and strap

Hanimex TZ2500 zoom bounce twin flash

If you need any more info let me know, it all looks in good condition, not battered about at all, but obviously untested.

Thanks
Ross


----------



## kmpowell




----------



## jdn

Nice DOF and like the effect of the reflection on the paintwork.


----------



## skiwhiz

ross_cj250 said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on an old 35mm slr camera, please.
> 
> I bought it for my better half over 25 years ago, it was used regularly but hasn't been used for more than 10 years now...if you can advise me if it has any value to it and, if so, where best to sell it on...
> 
> Praktica B100 electronic with 50mm lens and case with strap
> 
> Praktica 80-200mm zoom lens with case and strap
> 
> Hanimex TZ2500 zoom bounce twin flash
> 
> If you need any more info let me know, it all looks in good condition, not battered about at all, but obviously untested.
> 
> Thanks
> Ross


Praktica were near the bottem end of the market so no value but if you were trading in you may get £10 to £20 max for the lot assuming they would trade on it, so better off giving it to a charity shop they may get a fiver.


----------



## ross_cj250

skiwhiz said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice on an old 35mm slr camera, please.
> 
> I bought it for my better half over 25 years ago, it was used regularly but hasn't been used for more than 10 years now...if you can advise me if it has any value to it and, if so, where best to sell it on...
> 
> Praktica B100 electronic with 50mm lens and case with strap
> 
> Praktica 80-200mm zoom lens with case and strap
> 
> Hanimex TZ2500 zoom bounce twin flash
> 
> If you need any more info let me know, it all looks in good condition, not battered about at all, but obviously untested.
> 
> Thanks
> Ross
> 
> 
> 
> Praktica were near the bottem end of the market so no value but if you were trading in you may get £10 to £20 max for the lot assuming they would trade on it, so better off giving it to a charity shop they may get a fiver.
Click to expand...

Ok, that's kinda what I thought the answer might be...not worth messing about with then...thanks for the reply.


----------



## YoungOldUn

I would like a compact camera that has at least a 10 times optical zoom capability but preferably 15 times and which records the GPS data onto the exif information.

I currently have a Fujifilm F40fd which has been an excellent camera for taking the odd snap but would like to replace it with one that has a better zoom range and GPS. Been looking at the new Fujifilm Finepix F770EXR which is due in the shops in March.

Has anyone any recommendations?


----------



## redsilverblue

Bump.


----------

